# In Defiance of Dragons--Protectors IC



## Redclaw (Jun 15, 2008)

It starts out as another peaceful spring day in the quiet village of Evenfall.  You all go about your daily routines as normal, with no reason to expect any significant change to your way of life.  You know that it is coming up on the time for the tribute collection, and some of you watch those around you preparing to turn over their portion of the village’s ‘gift’ to Rhixallithen.  

The mood of the village is a bit more somber than usual as folks see their hard-earned food, iron and gold being taken away by Norsten and his guards, but nobody speaks out because they still remember the last time the tribute was less than the dragon expected.  The empty home of Herlan Tannerson stood as a grim reminder of that day 20 years ago.

[sblock=Valamir] Returning from an early morning hunt, unsuccessful due to an unusual lack of animals in the area, Valamir arrives at the edge of Evenfall’s buildings.  He overhears an excited conversation, but can’t make out what is being said.  As he approaches the source of the sound, he sees a collection of townsfolk gathered around a haggard looking man that he has never seen before.  In such a small village, that can only mean he is an outsider. [/sblock]

[sblock=Immeral] Immeral has noticed something strange in the forest surrounding Evenfall over the past week or so, but has been unable to identify what it is that is disturbing him.  The animals have been less active, and seemingly less plentiful, and the resulting silence amongst the trees has been disquieting.

Two days ago, he came across the body of a stag, burned and carved for meat, but not skinned.  He had never seen such a thing before.  He saw a few odd tracks around it, but was unable to identify their source, or to follow them through the woods.  

Minor Quest: Discover the source of the disturbance.[/sblock]

[sblock=Osric] Osric’s mother has been waiting for the arrival of one of the traveling merchants who often bring her healing supplies not available in Evenfall.  He usually arrives soon after the first blooms appear on the trees, and that was a little over a week ago.  She has asked Osric to keep an eye on the Forest Road whenever he can, so that she can make sure to get a chance to trade with him before his offerings are picked over by others.

Sure enough, this morning as he stood by the road, practicing with his halberd, Osric saw the trader turn the corner on the Forest Road and come toward the village.  Something was wrong, however.  He was on foot and alone, rather than having his usual horse-drawn wagon, and he was staggering noticeably.  Osric dropped his halberd and ran to the merchant, only to have him collapse in his arms, unconscious.  Osric was able to muscle him back to the village, and by that time, several others had seen what was happening and started shouting for others.  Osric was almost immediately surrounded by concerned townsfolk, and they helped him lower the wounded man to the grass.  [/sblock] 

[sblock=Penance] Penance spends the morning helping his ‘parents’ with their garden.  Well before noon, the quiet work in the garden is interrupted by shouts from somewhere further away from the center of town.  Penance’s parents stop their work and stand up to see what was going on, but their view is blocked by other houses.  They are able to determine that the noise seems to be coming from down the Forest Road, close to where it comes in to Evenfall.  Penance’s father turns to him and says, “Why don’t you go check that out, Penance?  We’ll stay here, but bring back news as soon as you can.” [/sblock]

[sblock=Mirna] For several days, Norsten and Phillian have been looking at Mirna oddly.  They haven’t said anything, but she’s worried that they discovered her stash of supplies, or maybe her latest ‘workroom’ out in the woods.  She checked her supplies the next chance she got, and was relieved to find none missing, but the looks from Norsten and Phillian continued.

Early this morning, her reading was interrupted by a knock at the tower door.  One of the townsfolk, breathing hard after running clear across town, asked for Phillian.  When the elf emerged from his study, the townsman spoke up.  “A traveling trader arrived today, but there is something very wrong.  He is injured, so much so that he passed out as soon as he was safely in the village, and he came on foot, with no goods.  He usually drives a wagon.”

 “Why do you come to me with this, ” Phillian asked.  

“Norsten is out, collecting things for the tribute, ” the townsman replied.  “You seemed the most qualified left in town to deal with this.  Please, come and help us keep the people calm. ”

“Oh, very well, ” was the elf’s reply.  He then turned to Mirna.  “You might as well come along, child.  You’d probably follow at a distance anyway. ”

With that, Phillian grabbed his orb and a few supplies and headed out the door, with the townsman behind him.  [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2008)

*Penance*

[sblock=DM]
Following his 'parents' advise (and his own curiosity) Penance runs to the town center. He wears plain clothes and he has a dagger on his side.
His chainmail is in his room, wearing it only on militia duty. The holy symbol, ritualbook and -components are hidden under a fllorboard.

ooc: I hope there isn't a fight immediatly. I'm a bit underequiped.
Can I take darkred as my speaking color, as you already used red for NPCs?[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Jun 15, 2008)

[sblock=Immeral]Immeral gathers his portion of the tribute and sets out for town with a frown on his face. Not a frown for the tribute - Immeral had long since given up reacting to that - but rather for the puzzle and problem presented by the scorched stag he had found recently in the woods. Try as he might, he had been unable to make any headway in solving the mystery. _Perhaps it's time to get some help with this one?_ he thought to himself.

With a shrug, he strides down the road towards town, several exquisitely beautiful furs slung over one shoulder and his bow in hand.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 15, 2008)

[sblock=Osric] This fellow was no lightweight, but dwarves were built for bearing the heavy burdens of those around them, and Osric could feel Kord's own strength helping as he carried the trader into town.  He only regretted that he had to leave his trusty halberd stuck in a tree- such a weapon would be tough to replace.  But there was no time to worry about that now.

He rolled the fellow down off his shoulder, setting him on the ground with the help of a few of the concerned onlookers.  Instinctively he started looking for any visible injuries, but he knew there were others with more skill.  "Somebody go fetch one o' the temple folk, or a healer," he rasped.  "And somebody go get someone o' the guard.  This fellow should have had a wagon with him- I don't think this was any accident."

OOC: Healing +7, to see if he can be diagnosed/helped?  I haven't got a solid feel for the 4e skill use yet, but there's no better time to start learning...[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 16, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> [sblock=DM]
> Following his 'parents' advise (and his own curiosity) Penance runs to the town center. He wears plain clothes and he has a dagger on his side.
> His chainmail is in his room, wearing it only on militia duty. The holy symbol, ritualbook and -components are hidden under a fllorboard.
> 
> ...



[sblock=Penance]  Penance runs to the edge of town, coming across a crowd of townsfolk standing where the Forest Road enters the village.  There he sees a stranger lying unconscious on the ground.  A young dwarf that Penance recognizes as Osric, son of a local herbalist, runs his hands over the stranger's wounds.  Meanwhile the other townsfolk ask questions and loudly discuss various explanations for the man's arrival at Evenfall.

As Penance arrives, he hears Osric speak, "Somebody go fetch one o' the temple folk, or a healer.  And somebody go get someone o' the guard.  This fellow should have had a wagon with him- I don't think this was any accident."  

One of the townsfolk replies, "I'll fetch the wizard.  Norsten's out collecting tribute," then runs off in the direction of Phillian's tower.[/sblock]



			
				Zurai said:
			
		

> [sblock=Immeral]Immeral gathers his portion of the tribute and sets out for town with a frown on his face. Not a frown for the tribute - Immeral had long since given up reacting to that - but rather for the puzzle and problem presented by the scorched stag he had found recently in the woods. Try as he might, he had been unable to make any headway in solving the mystery. _Perhaps it's time to get some help with this one?_ he thought to himself.
> 
> With a shrug, he strides down the road towards town, several exquisitely beautiful furs slung over one shoulder and his bow in hand.[/sblock]



[sblock=Immeral] The morning is a fine one, other than the continued silence of the forest, and the walk to town is quite pleasant.  As Immeral arrives in town, however, he quickly realizes that the peace is at an end.  A crowd of townsfolk are gathered where the Forest Road enters the village, around what appears to be a fallen human being cared for by a dwarf.  As Immeral gets closer, he recognizes the dwarf as Osric, son of one of the herbalists that Immeral trades with.  The human is not one that he recognizes.[/sblock]



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> [sblock=Osric] This fellow was no lightweight, but dwarves were built for bearing the heavy burdens of those around them, and Osric could feel Kord's own strength helping as he carried the trader into town.  He only regretted that he had to leave his trusty halberd stuck in a tree- such a weapon would be tough to replace.  But there was no time to worry about that now.
> 
> He rolled the fellow down off his shoulder, setting him on the ground with the help of a few of the concerned onlookers.  Instinctively he started looking for any visible injuries, but he knew there were others with more skill.  "Somebody go fetch one o' the temple folk, or a healer," he rasped.  "And somebody go get someone o' the guard.  This fellow should have had a wagon with him- I don't think this was any accident."
> 
> OOC: Healing +7, to see if he can be diagnosed/helped?  I haven't got a solid feel for the 4e skill use yet, but there's no better time to start learning...[/sblock]



[sblock=Osric] People begin to react to Osric's requests, but very slowly.  One of the townsfolk replies, "I'll fetch the wizard.  Norsten's out collecting tribute," then runs off in the direction of Phillian's tower.  Most of the others just stand around, waiting to hear what he finds.

Osric's understanding of human health comes in handy, and he quickly realizes that the man he has helped is suffering from a number of injuries, as well as absolute exhaustion.  He is bleeding from a few puncture wounds, and has a nasty bruise on his skull.  The biggest problem, however, appears to be a highly elevated heart rate, quite possibly resulting from an extended episode of intense exercise. 

OOC: it doesn't really address this in the skill description, but I like the way it worked in 4E and am happy to continue using it that way.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 16, 2008)

[sblock=Osric] Osric muttered to himself as he looked the merchant over, occasionally looking around to see if anyone else useful had shown up.  "He's in pretty bad shape, but most of it looks like he was running too hard for too long.  I think we might see him live, but if'n I didn't know better I'd say he was being chased, and running like his life depended on it.  Most likely it did."  He looked around the gathering crowd again.  "This here fellow is a merchant," he stated, his deep voice rising in a rumble that carried quite well.  "He ought to have been coming in with a whole wagon full o' stuff, and I'd guess whatever put the hurt on him was probably more interested in the goods and let him get clear.  Maybe if we can get some folks together and head out there, we can get that wagon load back- and since we might save his life, maybe we could get some gods as a  reward of sorts.  Something we could put out for the tribute, so we might keep more o' our own stuff back.  Who might want to come help out?" [/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Jun 16, 2008)

[sblock=Osric, Immeral, ?and Penance?]Shouldering his bow, Immeral strides forward through the crowd to Osric's side. "Osric. This man is injured?" He kneels to examine the human, placing his furs carefully on the ground.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 16, 2008)

[sblock=Mirna]Couldn't believe her luck. She'd interrupted her normal morning activity (sleeping in) in the hope that the man at the door would be someone interesting. The panicked, panting man seemed to embody opportunity itself....   

(She even managed, in a massive display of willpower, to restrain the urge to _prestidigitation _up something creepy to spook the fellow.)

She managed to choke of a squeal of glee and force out a (hopefully meek sounding) "Yes Phillian." before springing into action, snagging her "walking stick" and even running about and locking things* before following the elf out the door.
[sblock=*]She never normally bothered. Everything within the house worth getting at was already locked and warded to a annoying degree.

And, so far as *Mirna *knew, nobody in town would so much as set foot in the tower without *Phillian*'s permission.

She'd only left the front door open a few times in the hope that a neighborhood child would wander in and get zapped by a ward (forcing Phillian to decrease security). Unfortunately, even a warm pie on the window (backed up by her best prestidigitation) hadn't garnered anything more than a stray cat and Mirna had been forced to abandon her plan.[/sblock]

*Mirna *didn't skip after *Phillian *of course. 
There was a man injured; this was serious business. 
She put on her best "I'm concerned" face (she'd developed this from watching *Phillian*, the trick was to push your eyebrows together and purse your lips) as she followed the wizard.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 16, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> [sblock=Mirna]Couldn't believe her luck. She'd interrupted her normal morning activity (sleeping in) in the hope that the man at the door would be someone interesting. The panicked, panting man seemed to embody opportunity itself....
> 
> (She even managed, in a massive display of willpower, to restrain the urge to _prestidigitation _up something creepy to spook the fellow.)
> 
> ...



[sblock=Mirna] Phillian makes his way through the town, slowly enough to be frustrating.  The townsman who ran to find him seems to appreciate the pace, but Mirna is convinced that everything exciting is happening while they meander toward it.

Other than the three of them, the town seems unaware of the fact that something genuinely interesting was occurring nearby.  Mirna even catches a glimpse of Gladr, the odd tiefling boy, as he shoots Phillian a scathing glare from his window, but she knows better than to aknowledge him in any way. 

OOC: You're about two minutes or so ahead of the rest of the party, so we'll have to let them catch up.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 16, 2008)

[sblock=Immeral and Penance]  Here's Pathfinder's post for Osric, which you overhear. [/sblock]







			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> [sblock=Osric] Osric muttered to himself as he looked the merchant over, occasionally looking around.  He looked around the gathering crowd again.  "This here fellow is a merchant," he stated, his deep voice rising in a rumble that carried quite well.  "He ought to have been coming in with a whole wagon full o' stuff, and I'd guess whatever put the hurt on him was probably more interested in the goods and let him get clear.  Maybe if we can get some folks together and head out there, we can get that wagon load back- and since we might save his life, maybe we could get some gods as a  reward of sorts.  Something we could put out for the tribute, so we might keep more o' our own stuff back.  Who might want to come help out?" [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 16, 2008)

*Valamir*

[sblock=Redclaw]Valamir shakes his head after an unsuccessful hunt.  Upon seeing the crowd and the haggard man, he starts foward, his chainmail clinking together.  He looks to the crowd around the man, seeing whom is among them.  Some of the townsfolk still see him as an outsider as well, even though it has been many years now.  Some are even suspicious of him, walking to hunt without even a weapon more than a dagger.  "Give the man some space and air!"His tone is not harsh at first, but if he has to repeat himself he will interject a little bit of force into his voice(diplomacy to intimidate).[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

*Penance*

[sblock=DM & everyone around the injured trader]
Penance kneels down next to the man and examines his wounds (heal +8) whispering in his ear: "Don't be afraid. If your time has come, the queen will embrace you and end your suffering. If not, you will live."
(He will live, isn't he?)

To Osric: "Is there a tracker nearby? If you go to find the goods I will accompany you. I just have to hurry home to get weapon and armor."

On a yes, he hurries home and gets equiped.

ooc: Comandment of the Raven Queen:
Hold no pity for those who suffer and die, for death is the natural end of life.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 16, 2008)

[sblock=Mirna]Mirna silently follows along behind Phillian. Squeezing her staff and silently praying to all the gods in alphabetical order that she doesn't "miss it".

Then she starts going in reverse alphabetical order.

She doesn't look Gladir, of course. Not with Phillian around. And not when he's taking her to see something interesting.

If he would....
just...
hurry...
up...![/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 16, 2008)

[sblock=Valamir, Osric, Penance and Immeral]  The crowd parts slightly, and a human youth with a far-off look parts the crowd.  







			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> he starts foward, his chainmail clinking together.  "Give the man some space and air!"His tone is not harsh.



 [/sblock]
[sblock=Valamir] You recognize Immeral easily as the eladrin who brought you to Phillian's tower and has checked on you once or twice since.  The other folk around the trader are less familiar.  You recognize a few of the townsfolk, but not well enough to name them.[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Jun 16, 2008)

[sblock=At the injured trader]Immeral's eyebrow arches as the tiefling kneels and whispers to the injured trader, but gives no other indication of whether he heard the whisper or not. "I can track. Give me five minutes and I will return." When the tiefling scurries off, Immeral bends low over the trader and whispers his own prayer. "O Pale Mistress, grace this poor wandering soul with thy healing light." His holy symbol, dangling from his neck, seems to glow softly for a brief moment - or was that just it catching a ray of sunlight?

Not waiting to see the result of his prayer, Immeral turns to Osric and hefts the furs over his shoulder again. "I must deliver this tribute. I will return."[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Healing Word on the injured trader (healing surge +1d6; should rouse him pretty quick). Yay for using Daily powers on random NPCs![/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 16, 2008)

At the tieflings' whispered words, Valamir's eyes narrow.  _It was not my family's time,_ he thinks.  Content to stand and watch for now, he pulls back from the crowd, standing at the edge.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 16, 2008)

[sblock=Penance] Penance is quickly able to tell that the man is suffering from a number of injuries, as well as absolute exhaustion. He is bleeding from a few puncture wounds, and has a nasty bruise on his skull. The biggest problem, however, appears to be a highly elevated heart rate, quite possibly resulting from an extended episode of intense exercise.  He doesn't react to Penance's whispered words, or notice as the cleric leaves his side.[/sblock]

[sblock=Immeral] Your healing powers seem to ease some of the trader's suffering.  Several of his puncture wounds look less angry, and the blood flow stops.  He doesn't open his eyes, however. [/sblock]

[sblock=Mirna] Still waiting for the others to catch up to your timeline. [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 16, 2008)

At the injured trader: [sblock] Osric leaned back as others tried to aid the injured man.  He nodded in approval, but at this point he knew that he had done as much for the fellow as he could.  Now the other matters could be resolved.  At Immeral's words he stood as well.  "Five minutes it is then.  I'll meet you here- who else wants to go for a little walk in the woods, with whatever caused this man's injury and distress?"

When whatever responses were offered began to slow, he turned to jog towards home, where his heavy pack and armor waited just inside the door, ready for just such an occurrence...[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

_Deleted_

Sorry, Redclaw


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 17, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Penance returns to the others, wearing a chainmail. His right hand brandishes a morningstar, the holy symbol tucked below his clothes.
> 
> "So, who is willing to come with us and look for the goods?"
> 
> ooc: I stopped using spoilerblocks. We all seem more or less in the same place.



[sblock=Walking Dad]You're getting a bit ahead of the game, WD.  Osric and Immeral have just decided to leave, but haven't done so yet, and we haven't heard anything from Valamir.  Mirna hasn't even gotten there yet.
Please let me tell you when events are taking place, rather than skipping ahead to your next entrance. [/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Jun 17, 2008)

Immeral leaves the small gathering briefly to deposit his share of the dragon's tribute.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 17, 2008)

Most of the townsfolk look around in surprise at the suggestion of searching out whatever had hurt the traveller.  You hear responses of, "Why would I risk myself to recover a few trinkets?"  and, "Leave that to Norsten and his men.  That's what they collect our taxes for."

Eventually Osric, Immeral and Penance head their separate ways.

[sblock=Osric] Osric'smother is waiting at home.  "Any news?  I am in serious need of some worgsbane.  There's an outbreak of eyeblight over at the Stonehands', and you know it doesn't grow around here."  It doesn't take a lot of insight to see that she is clearly upset about her inability to help those in need. [/sblock]

[sblock=Penance] Penance's parents are still in the garden, awaiting news about the excitement.  The look worried as he hurries back to the house, almost as if they know more than he thinks they do. [/sblock]

[sblock=Immeral and Mirna] As Immeral heads toward the center of town, you are met by Phillian and his ward.  They seem to be heading toward the gathering you just left.  The elf meets Immeral's gaze and nods.  "Ah, the eladrin woodsman.  What brings you to town today, Immeral?  Know you anything of this wounded merchant?"  He looks the eladrin over and sees the furs.
"Of course, your portion of the annual tribute.  Unfortunately, you'll find Norsten is off collecting from some of the other outlying areas, so he'll not be able to take those off your hands.  Here, why don't you give them to this gentleman," he motions to the townsman who had been following him.  "I'm sure he can bring them back to my tower for now, and I'll see that the speaker gets them.  That way you can help us discern what has occurred.  If it took place on the Forest Road, I warrant you'll be interested." [/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 17, 2008)

[sblock=Dm & Immeral]
Mirna is the picture of good manners, marred only slightly by the fact that she seems to be so excited she's bouncing on her toes. 

Bowing formally to the huntsman she even manages to dredge up a seasonally-appropriate formal greeting in Elvin.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 17, 2008)

If the townsfolk begin to wander away, leaving the hurt man by himself, Valamir will get the attention of one of the stronger looking men.  "You there,  if we are going to be taking this stranger for Phillian to look after, we might as well get a head start.  We both know the old elf won't be able to carry him by himself."   Assuming the man agrees, Valamir stoops, putting the strangers arm around his shoulder.  Together they half carry half drag the man towards Phillian's tower.


----------



## Zurai (Jun 17, 2008)

[sblock=Immeral, Mirna, and co]Immeral nods back to Phillian and bows to both him and his 'daughter'. "Yes, I came to deliver my tribute." His eyes flit to the townsman Phillian indicates. With a shrug, Immeral gathers the furs in his arms and passes them off. "Careful with those." He turns back to the wizard. "Something attacked his wagon. Trader's hurt pretty bad. Been something strange out in the woods, too. Found a scorched deer earlier." His eyes flit to Mirna ever so briefly, but there's no heat in his gaze. "Butchered, but not skinned. Odd. Not been able to find the culprit." With an expansive shrug, he finishes one of his longest speeches of the year, "Already committed to helping Osric investigate. You're" Indicating both Phillian and Mirna with his gaze, "welcome to come. Might need the help. Got a bad feeling about this one."[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 17, 2008)

[sblock=Immeral & DM]

OF COURSE we'll.... she gets control of herself. ...do what ever Phillian thinks is best. She finishes off with a masterful show of restraint. Or so she seems to think.

She even looks down modestly, watching the elves' face intently from beneath the mop of hair flopped in front of her face.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 17, 2008)

The townsfolk continue to hover around the wounded trader, and many look nervously toward the forest.  Valamir can hear several ideas bouncing around repeatedly from the crowd.  "Norsten should be looking into this.  The Forest Road is our only connection to other towns."  "Norsten's gone, maybe the elf'll check it out."  "Ah, who cares.  The town's safe enough, and anyone travelling through that forest should be prepared."

[sblock=Immeral and Mirna]  Phillian scowls at the ranger's words, and shoots a suspicious look Mirna's way as he replies, "Aye, we've found a few...disturbing...things recently as well.  I have been trying to discern their source but have been unable to.  It might be a good idea to investigate further, but my duty is here in town.  Norsten will be gone for another day or so, and I must stay here.  Any assistance you give would be appreciated."

His disapproving gaze falls on his ward, finally aknowledging her outburst.  "And just what business would you have accompanying master Immeral, child?  You aren't even a novice." [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

[sblock=DM]
ooc: Sorry about this, I will delete the above post.

Penance rushes in his room, throwing his othe clothes in a corner as he puts on his chainmail. With a second thought, he retrieves his 'secrets' under the floorboard, putting them with other things in his backpack. The holy symbol on his neck, but tucked under the shirt, he grabs the morningstar before leaving his home.

"Mom, dad, the trafder was robbed, I will help some others to retieve the goods. Wish me luck!" he shouts as he runs by his foster parants, not waiting for a response.
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> [sblock=Osric] Osric'smother is waiting at home.  "Any news?  I am in serious need of some worgsbane.  There's an outbreak of eyeblight over at the Stonehands', and you know it doesn't grow around here."  It doesn't take a lot of insight to see that she is clearly upset about her inability to help those in need. [/sblock]




Osric at home[sblock]:  Even as he entered the house, he saw his mother waiting, and felt just a bit guilty for not sending a messenger to her right away.  He spoke quickly, even as he began putting on his armor.  "The trader was hurt pretty bad- if you hadn't set me to watch the road, I doubt he would have made it all the way into town.  He's down in the square, and some folks are tending him as best they can- I think he'll live.  But no sign of his wagon- since Norsten's out collecting tribute, I'm going out with some of the others to see if we can find it, and whatever is responsible.  I'll try to remember the worgsbane, though."  Despite the potential danger, he managed a scowling smile. [/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 18, 2008)

[sblock=DM & Immeral]Mirna switches to elvin (if we're not speaking it already) Of course not sir. I wouldn't do anything of course. I'd just be an observer. That is, since neither you or Norsten are available there ought to be an official record of what happened. 

She looks over at the elf with a slightly pleading look. "I could take notes! Master Immeral will probably far to busy directing people and looking for clues to write down everything. So I'll be, like his helper.... and you'll have an official record of what happened. You can check them later with the good master to make sure everything ties up.[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Jun 18, 2008)

[sblock=Immeral, Mirna, and co]Immeral smiles and shakes his head slightly. "May as well let her come, Phillian. I can keep an eye on her better if she's with us than if she's following us."[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 18, 2008)

*Valamir*

Valamir stops for a moment.  The man was dead weight, and hard to carry.  He woudn't give up though.  Before too long, he lifted the unconscious man again, with help, and they moved him closer to Phillian's tower.

Taking in the townfolks comments, Valamir senses some uneasiness and confidence that things will be okay.  Valamir had his ideas as well.  An attack on a merchant plus the lack of game in the area seemed to indicate a new threat.  Hopefully it wasn't a threat to the entire town.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 19, 2008)

Valamir makes his way slowly toward the center of town.  As he rests, still supporting the merchant by himself, he sees Immeral talking to Phillian a ways down the road.  He even thinks he sees Phillian's ward, Mirna, standing between them.


[sblock=Osric] Aye, see that ye do, lad.  Ye're a good son, and I know ye'll be safe about it.  Osric's mother reaches out to smooth her son's beard and makes sure that he takes his backpack with him.  The dwarf makes his way back toward town, encountering Immeral, Phillian, and the elf's odd human ward as he nears the edge of town.
OOC: Minor Quest--bring some worgsbane for Osric's mother. [/sblock]

[sblock=Penance] Without a glance back at his parents, the tiefling makes his way back toward the unconscious merchant, rounding a corner and coming across Phillian, Immeral and Phillian's ward, conversing in the middle of the street. [/sblock]

OOC: Okay, Mirna and Immeral are entering a skill challenge in an attempt to convince Phillian to let Mirna accompany the adventurers.  This is a social skill challenge, so using diplomacy to convince him, bluff to make assurances (see Mirna's previous attempt) and knowledge of likely threats in the forest to disarm his concerns are good ways to win him over.  Of course, you can come up with other ideas as well.  Mirna can roll a bluff, and Immeral a diplomacy for your previous dialogue.

Others can join in the next round, if they so choose.

Phillian meets his ward's gaze, a bit of pride hiding behind his stern glare.  He looks around at the other townsfolk, some of whom have stopped to watch the wizard and the demon-child.  Clearly, Phillian is unhappy about having this conversation in front of others.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2008)

[sblock=Immeral, Mirna, and co]
Seeing that Mirna has a hard time to convince her master to join them, Penance tries to help, but doesn't really understand what they say. But he manages to look really reassuring (ooc: bluff +4 (+2 cha, +2 race).
[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Jun 19, 2008)

[sblock=Immeral, Mirna, and co]"Come now, Phillian, it's not like there's any goblins out in the woods." His expression darkens for a moment, then he continues, "And if there are, they won't be there for long once I find them." [/sblock][sblock=OOC]Diplomacy check for round 1: Diplomacy (1d20+1=18)

Using Nature for round 2 of the skill challenge (at least, I assume that's what you meant by knowledge of the likely threats in the forest): Nature (1d20+7=12)[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 19, 2008)

*Valamir*

Seeing the argument progress, Valamir lowers the unconscious man gently to the ground.  Moving forward, he speaks his opinion.  "Immeral and I know parts of the forest.  We've been out there many a time on hunting trips.  If there was anything that deadly out there, we would have known about it."

Valamir looks at Mirna and then back to the wizard, "She is capable on her own, I am sure.  There is little you can do to keep her from growing up.  She is not a puppy that you can keep tied up forever just so it doesn't chew on your boots."

[sblock=ooc]Diplomacy check:11, bloody 2s. [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 20, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> [sblock=Osric] Aye, see that ye do, lad.  Ye're a good son, and I know ye'll be safe about it.  Osric's mother reaches out to smooth her son's beard and makes sure that he takes his backpack with him.  The dwarf makes his way back toward town, encountering Immeral, Phillian, and the elf's odd human ward as he nears the edge of town.
> OOC: Minor Quest--bring some worgsbane for Osric's mother. [/sblock]




Osric: [sblock] "It'll be all right, I think," Osric rumbled as he slid the heavy chain hauberk over his shoulders.  The armor's weight was reassuring, in its own way, and he felt more confident, more ready, as he adjusted the mail and reached for his pack.  With everything in place, he strode out the door, stopping to give his mother a jaunty wave.  Soon enough, he made his way back towards the center of town- only to find a gathering group on the street halfway there.  He eyed the people a bit warily, especially the wizard- with Norsten out of town Phillian was the closest to being "in charge".  Osric slowed his stride a bit, trying to get some sense of how things were shaping up...  

OOC: Osric knows better than to get into a social contest, at least initially.  He'll hold up and observe for now. [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 20, 2008)

Waiting on Mirna's actions.


----------



## Graf (Jun 20, 2008)

_ooc: apologies somehow missed redclaw's original post...

I away from a proper computer so I can't link but I can roll... Hope that works. Mirna has bluff +0 and diplomacy +5. She'll keep speaking in elvin to lessen Phillian's discomfort with being overheard. _


----------



## Graf (Jun 20, 2008)

_ooc roll 1634282 (I think details like character name mirna are all in properly)
rolled 16+0 and 17+5_

Mirna leans forward on her staff and looks a Phillian. She keeps her voice low and earnest; deliberately hard for people to overhear. I just think I might be able to contribute. To do something meaningful. That would be acceptable wouldn't it fa... allian? she deftly tries to cover her mistake turning the word father into a mispronounciation of the elf's name.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 20, 2008)

Phillian's frown deepens at Mirna's attempt to convince him that she would just observe.  "Information is always useful, and I suppose you wouldn't get into too much trouble with a book in hand, but I'm still not sure that you're ready for what you might see.." (success)

Immeral's offer to watch out for her seems to have a more positive effect, as Phillian turns an approving eye on the eladrin.  "I am sure that you would be quite capable of protecting her, from everything but herself." (success)

WD--Please post an action that you would like to attempt, and the skill you're using to do so.

"Maybe no goblins, Master Immeral, but plenty of other dangers.  Weren't you just telling me about strange goings on, a burned stag, I believe?" (Failure, and yes, Nature was what I was looking for there, sorry.)

At Valamir's intrusion, Phillian grows even cooler.  "I assure you, boy, I would never treat her as a puppy.  But that doesn't mean I am comfortable with her cavorting through the woods with the likes of you." (Failure)

So, two successes and two failures so far.  Who's next?


----------



## Graf (Jun 20, 2008)

_Ooc: ow. Not easy this... Does my second dipolmacy roll count?
Should I roll for round three or would that be getting ahead of myself?_


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 20, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> _Ooc: ow. Not easy this... Does my second dipolmacy roll count?
> Should I roll for round three or would that be getting ahead of myself?_



You posted while I was writing it up.  I had rolled for you, but I'll count the 16, which will be a success.


----------



## Graf (Jun 20, 2008)

_ ok. Thanks! Sorry for the trouble...
For the third round I think Mirna will try to dredge up a specific historical example of when a minor apprentice's observations were useful (buttressing point in round 1). Arcana and/or history both +9. Roll coming. _

Mirna tries to wrack her brain and come up with something from their late night conversations to support her point.   It is almost certainly an acident; but you yourself observed that the Eldritch Knights thought the same of the animal disappearances during their conflict with the so-called Diciples of Blood. If the young squire had not noticed the unusual timing of the disappearances they would have almost certainly been anhilated when disciples completed their summoning...


----------



## Graf (Jun 20, 2008)

_Ooc roll 1634338 8+9=17..._


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 20, 2008)

"Yes, Mirna, being useful to the village would be a good gesture for you.  I don't understand why they are so suspicious of you, but anything you can do to be helpful might improve the situation." (success)

Current count: 3 successes, 2 failures

Round 3 is open for business.  So far only Graf has posted an action.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 20, 2008)

ooc: Penance isn't much in social skills, so he will be silent (not risking failure)


----------



## Zurai (Jun 20, 2008)

"As you will." Immeral says with a shrug at Phillian. "I will be at the edge of town." His eyes flick to Mirna and seem almost apologetic for a moment, then he turns to leave.[sblock=OOC]Sorry, Redclaw, but it's not in Immeral's character to get into a protracted argument over something as irrelevant as this. He's quite convinced that Mirna will be coming one way or the other - she'll sneak out if Phillian forbids her to come.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 20, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Sorry, Redclaw, but it's not in Immeral's character to get into a protracted argument over something as irrelevant as this. He's quite convinced that Mirna will be coming one way or the other - she'll sneak out if Phillian forbids her to come.[/sblock]




[sblock=Zurai] No worries.  It's not a major challenge, but it seemed a bit more significant than a single check.  As you said, it won't make or break things, and Mirna can certainly sneak out.  But that's the way skill challenges are supposed to work, right?  Failure doesn't prevent anything, it just adds extra complexity to the endeavor. [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 20, 2008)

Valamir bows his head slightly.  "My apolgies Sir.  Take no offense at my words.  I assure you that though my past often grips those of this town with irrationable thoughts you would not be the same.  I beg of you to see past that and look into my eyes when I swear on Pelor that your daughter will return no worse the wear."

[sblock=ooc]Diplomacy again, playing off my multiclass paladin feat.  Another two....11 total [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 21, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> _ Mirna tries to wrack her brain and come up with something from their late night conversations to support her point.   It is almost certainly an acident; but you yourself observed that the Eldritch Knights thought the same of the animal disappearances during their conflict with the so-called Diciples of Blood. If the young squire had not noticed the unusual timing of the disappearances they would have almost certainly been anhilated when disciples completed their summoning..._



_
Phillian's gaze seems to lose focus for a moment as he thinks back to his tomes.  "Hmm.  As far as I can remember, you're right.  That squire was quite pivotal, wasn't he.  I suppose even the untrained can be effective in the right circumstances." (Success)

Valamir's assurances, however, do not do much to ease Phillian's concerns.  "You, sir, are overstepping your bounds yet again.  My ward has no need to go traipsing through the woods with such rough company.  Come, Mirna.  You're not ready for this yet."  (failure) 

OOC: so 5 successes and 3 failures ends the challenge without success.  Thanks for trying EvolutionKB.  I wanted to set this first one up without forcing everyone to take part, but please realize that such challenges, both physical and social, will be part of the campaign, and you usually won't have the option to sit them out.

Phillian, having assessed the situation, and somewhat confident that Immeral can investigate, turns around and heads back to his tower, clearly expecting Mirna to follow._


----------



## Graf (Jun 21, 2008)

Mirna looks forlorn for a minute before following Phillian with a noted lack of enthusiasm. 

By the time she's gotten to the tower she's putting a brave face on the whole thing. She makes a big yawn before heading off to finish her morning nap. [sblock=ooc](Surprising no one I'm sure) she slips out as soon as she's sure Phillian is engrossed in his studies again. 

_I just have to make sure I'm not seen...  _ she tells herself. [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 21, 2008)

Penance, Osric, Immeral and Valamir gather together as Phillian turns and leaves.  "Thank you for your efforts, gentlemen.  I'm sure Norsten will be grateful when he returns.  You can probably have him,"  he gestures to the wounded trader who is still unconscious, "in Bertran's home.  There's extra space there, even if it is used to hold those of questionable character at times."  With that, he heads back to his studies.

[sblock=Mirna] Mirna is forced to listen to a long lecture on the dangers of trusting ruffians, and the importance of waiting until one is prepared before taking on dangerous tasks as she walks back to the tower with Phillian.

OOC: Sorry about that, it just didn't feel like he'd okay it too easily based on your backstory.  On the plus side, you get a minor quest: prove your readiness and competence to Phillian. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2008)

Penance looks at the others, what to do next



			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> OOC: so 5 successes and 3 failures ends the challenge without success.  Thanks for trying EvolutionKB.  I wanted to set this first one up without forcing everyone to take part, but please realize that such challenges, both physical and social, will be part of the campaign, and you usually won't have the option to sit them out.




OOC: Are we really supposed to risk failure in rolls we are not proficient in? Penance has no proficiency in any of the check you mentioned. I haven't realized that the skill challenge had only so few rounds, too. I thought the elf would only go after we failed...

Sorry, still new to the mechanics.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 21, 2008)

*Valamir*

Valamir shrugs his shoulders.  "He will change his mind eventually.  Right now that seems to be impossible."   Valamir walks over the unconscious merchant.  "Somebody give me a hand?  He's heavier than I am used to."

[sblock=ooc]Some face character I am.  Two failures on two rolled twos...[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2008)

"I will help you." answers Penance. _Maybe I should have acted faster to speak for Mirna. But Philian isn't the most easy target to sway. And I fear he at least suspect me to have powers..._ he thinks as he helps Valamir to carry the man.


----------



## Graf (Jun 21, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Mirna nods dutifully at all the right moments. Appreciation that Philoian cares about her well being wars with (and loses to) the feeling that _This is the closest thing to 'interesting' I will ever see in this boring town. _ [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 21, 2008)

"Nah, I'll handle this.  I carried him into town, I can haul him a bit further," Osric rumbled as Immeral and Penance began to lift the trader.  "Then we best be gettin' on the trail.  Whatever tracks are out there, they ain't gettin' any fresher."

OOC: If the others agree, Osric will roll the trader across his shoulders in a fireman's carry and start off towards Bertran's house.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 21, 2008)

It is short work to drop the unconscious man off at the town constable's.  He isn't home, but his strange dragonborn 'servant', Akhara lets Osric into the building and shows him where to put the trader.  He assures you that he will send for a healing woman and see to the man's well-being.

The group then gathers where the Forest Road enters town.

[sblock=Mirna] Shortly after you return to the tower, Phillian disappears into his study to continue his research.  It doesn't take long for one who knows the loose stones, squeaky steps and quietest egresses from the tower to slip outside and join the rest of the explorers at the edge of the village.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 21, 2008)

*Valamir*

"I figured you couldn't stay away from this," the man says to Mirna as she appears.  "You father will probably throw a fit when he finds you missing."


----------



## Graf (Jun 22, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Mirna tries to linger out of sight.  Maybe near the forest's edge or behind a nearby farmhouse ... ?
Follow the group at a distance. 
Stealth is +5 so Immeral, at least, will probably auto notice her at almost any range. Seems better to compare passive totals than roll but...[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Osric looked around the group thoughtfully.  "This looks like everybody who had any interest in helpin' out, I guess.  Well, then, let's get started..."  And with that, he started walking down the road, away from town.  "I'll show you where I found that trader fellow, then we'll have to see how far he managed to get on his own.  Looked like he had been runnin' hard for quite a' way."


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 22, 2008)

The nascent adventuring party travels along the Forest Road for about half a mile, gaining respect for the wounded merchant with every passing step.  Immeral has no trouble spotting the man’s footprints staggering along the road at a run, but fails to see any sign of pursuit.

Eventually, the group comes across what appears to be the merchant’s wagon, overturned and burnt, on the other side of a crude bridge crossing a small river.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Even as the party approaches, a rust-colored lizardlike humanoid steps out from behind the wagon and starts speaking in [sblock=draconic] More pinkskins!  Get ready.  [/sblock]  As it speaks, two large insects with bright red carapaces emerge from the light underbrush on either side of the path.

[sblock=terrain]
The path  is normal terrain.  The bridge  is also, but there is no railing, and the river is flowing quickly underneath it.  
The dense forest  provides cover for anyone in it, and costs 4 squares of movement to enter.  Undergrowth is difficult terrain and costs 2 squares of movement.
The wagon  would also provide cover for anyone behind it.[/sblock]

Please place yourselves inside the red outlined start area, roll initiative and let’s get this first combat underway.


----------



## Zurai (Jun 22, 2008)

Immeral's eyes widen in shock at seeing monsters so near to the town, but he calms himself and says a prayer to Sehanine as he steps backwards into the forest, drawing and loosing two arrows in swift succession.
[sblock=OOC]Initiative (1d20+4=8)

I'll start in the H column, preferably at H20. Can I get a Nature check to identify the fire beetles and kobold? 

Minor action to Quarry the nearest target, move action to move to G20, standard action to Twin Strike the Quarry.

Twin Strike (1d20+6=8, 1d10=5, 1d20+6=24, 1d10=1)
I love you too, Invisible Castle.
Use Quarry on the 24: Hunter's Quarry (1d6=5)[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 22, 2008)

[sblock=ooc:Mirna's postion]Since Mirna is trying to follow the group from further back (and Immeral has't pointed her out to the rest of the group) is it reasonable for me to say that she's at 30G...?[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 22, 2008)

*Valamir*

Init:  17 

Valamir moves up the side of the path, as the creatures keep an eye on his position, they find him hard to pinpoint as a multitude of stars blur their vision as they look towards the warlock.  Valamir raises his arm into the air and a beam of light flies from the heavens down towards the beetle.


[sblock=Actions]Start in I19 move to J16.  Shadow walk activates granting concealment.  AC  18.  Curse nearest beetle(swift).  Use dire radiance on same beetle.Invis castle hates me.  4 to hit... [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
AC 18 after movement(16 before)
HP:  26 Bloodied 13
F:  13
R:  13
W:  16

Healing surge 6:  8/8 remaining

Encounter:
Dreadful word
Divine Challenge

Daily:
Curse of the dark dream[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Osric; dwarf fighter 1; AC 16/F 15/R 11/W 12; HP 31*

Oscarl had been walking near the front of the group, his pace apparently unhindered by his heavy armor and pack.  As soon as he saw the creatures moving on the road ahead of them, he stopped and set his feet, swinging his halberd from a carrying grip to a ready position.  "Don't like the look of this," he muttered, then added in a louder voice "Don't rush in on them.  Let 'em come to us."

OOC: Osric will be near the center/front of the outlined area, at I 17 (I think- see below).  (If possible, depending on initiative): He'll take an action to ready his halberd to make an attack against any opponent that comes in range.  Initiative (1d20+1= 21); roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1636217/ (Wow, what a waste of a 20).  Readied attack is a Reaping Strike with the halberd (+6 vs. AC; 1d10+3 damage for hit, 3 damage for a miss- he will mark the target of the swing whether he hits or misses).  If he loses Initiative and opponents are in range when his turn comes up, he will attack immediately (Using Cleave if multiple opponents are in range, Reaping Strike otherwise).  Hopefully that covers most of the possibilities.  

[sblock=MAP]As seems to be usual for me and my poor computer, I'm having some map issues.  No visible coordinates ( but I can just count the squares), and the colors don't match the "terrain" key- the bridge and wagon are the same color, and there is no color difference between undergrowth and deep forest (again, not too much trouble, as Osric will stick to the road). [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 22, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> [sblock=MAP]As seems to be usual for me and my poor computer, I'm having some map issues.  No visible coordinates ( but I can just count the squares), and the colors don't match the "terrain" key- the bridge and wagon are the same color, and there is no color difference between undergrowth and deep forest (again, not too much trouble, as Osric will stick to the road). [/sblock]



[sblock=Pathfinder] I'm sorry about the map issues.  I'm working on figuring out Maptool, but it might be a few more combats.  
As for this one, the bridge and wagon are the same color (the closest I could come to wood  .)  I labelled them, however, to try to ease some of the confusion.  The undergrowth is usually one square to either side of the path, although there's a bit more in places.  Coordinates are countable, starting with A1 in the upper left corner. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

Acting fast, Penance advances the way, weapon in hand. As he stops next to the bridge, a ray of cold blue light emrges his hand, injuring and outlining one of the fiebeetles.

[sblock=ooc]Initiative (1d20+1=17)

Lance of Faith at the FB in m9
Lance of faith (1d20+3=20, 1d8+4=11)
Giving +2 to the player who is after me to hit.

Starting in j18. Moves to j13.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Penance
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 18    Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 22 / 22 *Bloodied*: 11
*Healing Surge*: 5 *Surges per day*: 7/7
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Divine Glow, Healing Word 2/2, Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune, Turn Undead)
*Daily Powers*: Guardian of Faith
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 23, 2008)

[sblock=Init 15]
Init roll=15
[/sblock]
_edit: Mirna follows along behind the group; blissfully unaware of what transpires further up the path._


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 23, 2008)

[sblock=Graf] So you're sticking with hanging 10 squares behind everyone?  Then Mirna hasn't turned the corner in the path and doesn't see what's going on.  She can have her action next round, after she sees everyone else erupt into action, and can't see the kobolds until she gets to row 20.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 23, 2008)

21 Osric
17 Valamir
--Kobold Slinger
--Penance
16 Kobold Skirmishers
15 Mirna
8 Immeral
--Fire Beetles

Osric stops and sets his feet, swinging his halberd from a carrying grip to a ready position.  "Don't like the look of this," he mutters, then adds in a louder voice "Don't rush in on them.  Let 'em come to us."

Valamir moves up the side of the path, as the creatures keep an eye on his position, they find him hard to pinpoint as a multitude of stars blur their vision as they look towards the warlock.  Valamir raises his arm into the air and a beam of light flies from the heavens down towards the beetle.  His attack goes astray and hits the bridge just in front of the beetle.

Acting fast, Penance advances, weapon in hand.  As he does so, however, the kobold unleashes a missile from the sling it’s carrying.  The shot flies unerringly toward the tiefling, striking a resounding blow to his face.  (Readied action, crit. on my first attack roll.  9 damage.)  Fighting through the wound, Penance continues.  As he stops next to the bridge, a ray of cold blue light emerges from his hand, injuring and outlining one of the fire beetles.  (FB2 takes 11.)

Two more kobolds emerge from the brush on either side of the path and position themselves on either side of the cleric.  The one on the right is breathing hard from having rushed over, and is unable to attempt an attack (double move action), but the other stabs at Penance with his spear.  Fortunately for the Raven Queen’s disciple, the creature stumbles on the undergrowth around him and his aim is spoiled.

Immeral's eyes widen in shock at seeing monsters so near to the town, but he calms himself and says a prayer to Sehanine as he steps backwards into the forest, drawing and loosing two arrows in swift succession.  The first arrow sails wide, but the second sinks into the side of one of the kobolds.  (KS1 takes 6.)

The glowing beetles advance, one closes its jaws on the overzealous tiefling, drawing a pained shout from him.  (Penance takes 7 more.)

Osric 31/31, readied action untriggered, initiative reset
Valamir 26/26
Penance 6/22, Bloodied
Mirna  23/23, now sees action ahead, can act in round 2
Immeral 25/25
FB1  uninjured   
FB2 injured   (Cursed)
K  uninjured,    
KS1 Injured   (Hunter's Quarry)
KS2  Uninjured


----------



## Zurai (Jun 23, 2008)

Immeral slides through the trees and underbrush along the side of the road gracefully and stealthily, firing another pair of arrows at one of the kobolds as he goes.
[sblock=OOC]Move G20->H19->G18. Using stealth as part of the movement: Stealth (1d20+9=14)

Twin Strike vs KS1 (1d20+6=21, 1d10=6, 1d20+6=17, 1d10=3), Hunter's Quarry (1d6=4) on the first attack.

Those rolls are made assuming KS1 is aware of Immeral (ie, his stealth failed). If KS1 didn't spot him, he gets Combat Advantage for another +2 to hit.

If KS1 dies before his turn, keep the move-and-stealth as written but quarry and attack the nearest living creature instead of KS1.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 23, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Move G20->H19->G18. [/sblock]



[sblock=Zurai]Stepping out of the dense forest, which is providing cover and thereby giving you the stealth opportunity, will allow the enemies to see you automatically.  The undergrowth just isn't tall enough to block their vision of you.  It's think, and therefore difficult to walk through, but it doesn't provide concealment or cover.[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Jun 23, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> [sblock=Zurai]Stepping out of the dense forest, which is providing cover and thereby giving you the stealth opportunity, will allow the enemies to see you automatically.  The undergrowth just isn't tall enough to block their vision of you.  It's think, and therefore difficult to walk through, but it doesn't provide concealment or cover.[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]Right, but I'm stepping back into cover. G18 is one of the 4-movement-cost grants-cover squares. The only requirement for Stealth is that you have cover or concealment relative to the target, which I do for 2/3 my movement, including both the beginning and the end. It doesn't require you to have cover for the entire action - otherwise you'd never be able to run across a field from rock to rock.

Look at it this way... if my check succeeds, it may know I'm in G18... but it doesn't know _where_ I am in G18. When I pop out to attack it, it's at an unexpected time and from an unknown direction.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 23, 2008)

[sblock=deleted and moved below]see http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4326589&postcount=81here[/url]

[/sblock]

*Mirna *reacts belatedly to the sounds of combat... 

_I'm seeing things... I'm seeing things...._

She hears Penance yell out and watches as Immeral slips into the tree line. 

_I'm not seeing things! Something is finally happening!_

*Mirna *almost squeals with glee.

_And... and... this is a fight! I can cast a spell in a fight...!_

Almost overcome with happiness she jogs forward, approximates the duration to her target and casts the first spell she can think of against her foes.

With frosty breath, she utters a single arcane word that creates a treacherous patch of ice on the ground, hampering her foes..

I have foes! she does squeal a little bit as she says that, standing up on her tiptoes to survey the effect of her magic.

As she does so she sees how badly off *Penance *looks, and her heart drops.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 23, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Right, but I'm stepping back into cover. G18 is one of the 4-movement-cost grants-cover squares. The only requirement for Stealth is that you have cover or concealment relative to the target, which I do for 2/3 my movement, including both the beginning and the end. It doesn't require you to have cover for the entire action - otherwise you'd never be able to run across a field from rock to rock.
> 
> Look at it this way... if my check succeeds, it may know I'm in G18... but it doesn't know _where_ I am in G18. When I pop out to attack it, it's at an unexpected time and from an unknown direction.[/sblock]



[sblock=Zurai] It does say "You have to maintain cover or concealment to remain unnoticed."  So they see you creep in and out of cover, but might not be able to target you in your new square.  However, they have a pretty good idea where you'll be attacking from.  That should still give you advantage, however. 

And you can run across a field from rock to rock, but if you're crossing an open space between rocks at noon, and the other guy isn't distracted, he's probably going to see you doing so.    [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 23, 2008)

*Valamir*

Valamir moves forward, his oppoents sight blurred by his otherworldly powers.  He raises his scarred hand, and flash of jagged white light flashes between him and the kobold.  He calls out, "Back creature, fear what I can do!"

[sblock=Actions]Move to I16-J16-K16.  Shadow walk activates.  AC  18.  Curse KS2.  Attack KS2 using EB(vs reflex).  With the conditions you provide at the end of the statblock can you provide who is marked/cursed and by whom?  Easier to keep track of bonuses.Grrrr....Still a miss.  8 to hit. [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
AC 18 after movement(16 before)
HP: 26 Bloodied 13
F: 13
R: 13
W: 16

Healing surge 6: 8/8 remaining

Encounter:
Dreadful word
Divine Challenge

Daily:
Curse of the dark dream [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 24, 2008)

"Get out of there, you fool!," Osric bellowed as he watched the swarm of creatures close in around Penance.  He didn't even have time to express surprise about Mirna's sudden appearance from farther back on the trail- he had to move now, to try to save the tiefling...

OOC: Move action forward to I 15.  Attack KS 1, using encounter power of Covering Attack, and reach of halberd.  1d20+6 vs. AC=25 (I'd guess that hits); roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1637804/ ; on a hit deal 2d10+3 damage (2d10+3= 10 HP), target is marked, and an ally adjacent to the target (Penance, that means you) can shift 2 squares.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 24, 2008)

Pathfinder, you can roll your own attacks on Invisible Castle if you'd like.


----------



## Graf (Jun 24, 2008)

[sblock=Mirna's Actions Round 2]
Move: Move ->J24
Standard: Icy Terrain centered on L13 KS 2 [23 vs REF] FB 2[19 vs REF], Damage 10 cold + KNOCKED PRONE

[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1637832/]Second roll vs FB 1 [23 vs REF]
(I rolled damage again because I'm a moron; whether you want to use the 7 or the original 10 for FB1 is your call)

Terrain is difficult until Round 3 Initiative 15
[/url][/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2008)

Using the opportunity Osric gave him, Penance takes two steps back, calling on the Raven Queen to help him and deatroy the offenders. As he feels his wounds closing a radiant blast of cold light burns his enemies. Satisfied, he takes another step back.

[sblock=ooc]
shifts to j15 (free). Uses Healing Word on himself (minor). Uses Divine Glow on KLM12-14 (standard). Moves to j18 (move).

Healing Word (1d6=4)

Divine Glow (to hit KS2, to hit FB1, to hit FB2, damage) (1d20+3=23, 1d20+3=15, 1d20+3=14, 1d8+4=11)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Penance
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 18    Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 15 / 22 *Bloodied*: 11
*Healing Surge*: 5 *Surges per day*: 6/7
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Divine Glow, Healing Word 1/2, Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune, Turn Undead)
*Daily Powers*: Guardian of Faith
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 24, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]
> Uses Healing Word on himself (minor) (+2 on all defenses). [/sblock]



[sblock=ooc] Healing Word is different than Second Wind.  HW gives you the bonus hit points to your healing surge, Second Wind gives you the defense bonus.  You need to pick one or the other. [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 24, 2008)

21 Osric
17 Valamir
--Kobold Slinger
--Penance
16 Kobold Skirmishers
15 Mirna
8 Immeral
--Fire Beetles

"Get out of there, you fool!," Osric bellowed as he watched the swarm of creatures close in around Penance.  He didn't even have time to express surprise about Mirna's sudden appearance from farther back on the trail- he had to move now, to try to save the tiefling.  He strides forward and lands a vicious hit on the kobold closest to him, opening up a long cut in its side.  (KS1 is bloodied, and Penance shifts 2 squares).  His attack provides Penance an opportunity to step back from his predicament.

Valamir moves forward, his oppoents sight blurred by his otherworldly powers.  He raises his scarred hand, and flash of jagged white light flashes between him and the kobold.  He calls out, "Back creature, fear what I can do!"  Despite his bravado, his attack fails to hit his target.

The kobold with the sling loads a new missile and fires it at Osric, but it sails well wide of the dwarf.

Using the opportunity Osric gave him, Penance takes two steps back, calling on the Raven Queen to help him and deatroy the offenders. As he feels his wounds closing (9 healed) a radiant blast of cold light burns his enemies, especially the kobold (critical hit)  (FB2 is bloodied). Satisfied, he takes another step back.

The two spear-wielding kobolds move in different directions.  The badly-wounded one flees, seeking shelter behind the wagon (Osric would get an AoO, but he doesn’t have threatening reach).  The other steps in and stabs at Penance once again (7 damage).

Almost overcome with happiness she jogs forward, approximates the duration to her target and casts the first spell she can think of against her foes.  With frosty breath, she utters a single arcane word that creates a treacherous patch of ice on the ground, hampering her foes.  I have foes! she does squeal a little bit as she says that, standing up on her tiptoes to survey the effect of her magic.  The ice finishes off one beetle and the other two enemies caught in its blast fall to the ground, clearing damaged by the blast.  (all three take 10 damage, FB2 dies, triggering Valamir’s curse bonus).

Immeral slides through the trees and underbrush along the side of the road gracefully and stealthily, firing another pair of arrows at one of the kobolds as he goes.  His arrows finish the creature off (triggering another curse for Valamir).

The remaining beetle rises from its prone position.  Frustrated with its inability to do reach anyone, it spews forth a blast of fire at Osric, catching the dwarf despite an his attempt to dodge the flames (just hit Ref with an 11, deals 9 fire damage).


Osric 22/31
Valamir 26/26
Penance 8/22, Bloodied
Mirna  23/23
Immeral 25/25
FB1  Bloodied  
FB2 Dead    Cursed
K  uninjured,  
KS1 Bloodied  marked by Osric
KS2  Dead    Cursed


----------



## Zurai (Jun 24, 2008)

[sblock=OOC, Round 2 resolution]Switch Quarry to KS2 and fire both shots at it.[/sblock]Even as he looses his fourth arrow, Immeral springs from the trees and dashes down the road. Then, mid-stride, he vanishes from sight briefly and reappears across the river. As his foot touches the ground, he smoothly whirls in place and fires yet another pair of arrows.[sblock=OOC, Round 3 actions]Move G18->H17->I17->J16->K15->K14 (assuming KS2 is dead or fled by this point).
Standard action converted to a move action: Fey Step to P9.
Minor action: Quarry the nearest visible target.
Action Point: Twin Strike the Quarry. Twin Strike (1d20 6=12, 1d10=2, 1d20 6=19, 1d10=5). Applying the HQ damage to roll #2: Hunter's Quarry (1d6=4)[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 24, 2008)

Waiting for Osric's action.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 24, 2008)

The beetle's burst of flame was surprising- but it only hurt a little.  "Get the lizard with the sling," he shouted, shuffling forward to swing his halberd at the remaining beetle.

OOC: Moving up to J 13 and taking a swing at the fire beetle.  Using Reaping strike with halberd; +6 vs AC (=22 to hit, and 11 HP damage); roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1638994/ ; if it is still alive, it is marked.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 25, 2008)

*Valamir*

Valamir takes heed from from the dwarfs advice and strides closer to the bridge, his foes' sight blocked with his otherworldly powers.  Upon getting closer, he cries out to curse the remaining beetle before another blast of baleful flashes from his burnt hand to strike towards the slinger.

[sblock=Actions]Move to J14.  Curse remaining beetle(or closest remaining target).  EB on slinger +6 vs reflex cover not taken into account:  15 to hit ref, 6 damage [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
AC 18 after movement(16 before)
HP: 26 Bloodied 13
F: 13
R: 13
W: 16

Healing surge 6: 8/8 remaining

Encounter:
Dreadful word
Divine Challenge

Daily:
Curse of the dark dream [/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 25, 2008)

*Mirna *runs forward, threading her way through the path to get in front of *Penance*.

_Lizard sling... fire...._ FIRE! She focuses, and calls down a blast of flame on the remaining kobolds.

[sblock=OOC]OK. They have fire resistance... but she doesn't know that.
Running to J17 makes attacks -5.

SB on remaining two kobolds (see map)
K 14 vs Ref (10 fire damage)
KS1 1 - auto miss[/sblock]

She hyper-kinetically glances back at Penance... Wow... you're hurt... before immediately turning around to see how many of her foes (_foes!_) she's killed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2008)

_deleted._

see no post for this round.


----------



## Graf (Jun 25, 2008)

_ooc wait... there are kobolds next to penance now...? I'm really confused.... Is there a new map?_


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 25, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Nope, no new map and no kobold near Penance.  There was some confusion in my original description of the action, as I had forgotten to move Penance after his action last round, then did so retroactively.  Rather than have the kobold pursue Penance outside of Mirna's AoE spell, and thus still be standing, I'll hybridize the situation and leave Penance damaged and the kobold dead. [/sblock]
Penance's action is currently invalid, as there is no kobold near him.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 25, 2008)

21 Osric
17 Valamir
--Kobold Slinger  
--Penance
16 Kobold Skirmishers
15 Mirna
8 Immeral

The beetle's burst of flame was surprising- but it only hurt a little.  "Get the lizard with the sling," he shouted, shuffling forward to swing his halberd at the remaining beetle.  His heavy blade since deeply into the creature’s carapace, and it collapses to the icy ground.

Valamir takes heed from from the dwarfs advice and strides closer to the bridge, his foes' sight blocked with his otherworldly powers. Upon getting closer, he cries out to curse the remaining beetle before another blast of baleful flashes from his burnt hand to strike towards the slinger.  It sears into the creature’s skin

The slinger shouts in surprise at its pain and attempts to hurt Valamir in return, sending an oddly shaped bullet the warlock’s way.  The bullet strikes home and bursts into flame (7 damage, and ongoing fire damage, save will end).  The creature takes a quick step back, and takes cover behind the wagon.

With the kobold who hit him already dead, Penance takes time to get breath before he advances the path.

The remaining kobold skirmisher moves past the slinger and disappears into the dense forest.  None of you are sure where he wound up (but the square he entered the forest in is marked).

Mirna runs forward, threading her way through the path and charging past*Penance* to she looks like she's going rush past Valamir and Osric, but stops instead;  peaking out from behind them at the wagons. 
They ran away... right?
The Icy Terrain evaporates returning to it's normal state.

Even as he looses his fourth arrow, Immeral springs from the trees and dashes down the road. Then, mid-stride, he vanishes from sight briefly and reappears across the river. As his foot touches the ground, he smoothly whirls in place and fires yet another pair of arrows.  One of the two drives into the kobold slinger’s chest.

Osric 31/31, 
Valamir 19/26  on fire
Penance 13/22, +2 to all defenses
Mirna  23/23, 
Immeral 25/25
FB1  Dead   
FB2 Dead     Cursed
K  Bloodied  Cursed, Hunter's Quarry
KS1 Bloodied     marked by Osric, 
KS2  Dead     Cursed


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2008)

With the kobold who hit him already dead, Penance takes time to get breath before he advances the path.

[sblock=ooc]
Using Second Wind. Move to k15

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Penance
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 18    Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 13 / 22 *Bloodied*: 11
*Healing Surge*: 5 *Surges per day*: 5/7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 0
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Divine Glow, Healing Word 1/2, Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune, Turn Undead)
*Daily Powers*: Guardian of Faith
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 26, 2008)

*Mirna *runs forward, threading her way through the path and charging past*Penance* to she looks like she's going rush past *Valamir *and *Osric*, but stops instead;  peaking out from behind them at the wagons. 

They ran away... right?

The Icy Terrain evaporates returning to it's normal state.

[sblock=OOC]My understanding is that you can't move diagonally over difficult squares, so it's impossible for Mirna to get within striking distance (without spending an action point).

So she just double moves to goes to J15 and stops.
Icy Terrain ends at the end of her turn.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 26, 2008)

*Valamir*

Valamir sprints over the bridge, his form obstructed by starlight. He stands and catches his breath, trying to put out his burning hair in his first real combat.


[sblock=Actions]Burn. 5 fire? Move to K-9 and used second wind.
Attempt save: Success: 17 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats, Post turn]

AC 16+4=20 after movement and second wind
HP: 23/26 Bloodied 13
F: 13+2=15
R: 13+2=15
W: 16+2=18

Healing surge 6: 7/8 remaining

Encounter:
Dreadful word
Divine Challenge

Daily:
Curse of the dark dream [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 26, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> [sblock=Actions]Burn.  5 fire?  Move to K-9 and used second wind.
> Attempt save:  Success:  17
> [/sblock]



Nope, just 2.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 27, 2008)

"I hope so Mirna. Can we make a short rest? I feel rather drained." Penance asks the others.

[sblock=ooc]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Penance
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 18    Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 13 / 22 *Bloodied*: 11
*Healing Surge*: 5 *Surges per day*: 5/7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 0
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Divine Glow, Healing Word 1/2, Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune, Turn Undead)
*Daily Powers*: Guardian of Faith
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Jun 27, 2008)

"Rest when they - or you - are dead."[sblock=OOC]There's still visible kobolds, guys...

Immeral's actions depend on the state of the battlefield by the time he gets around to acting.

If the Slinger isn't dead yet, or the Slinger is dead but the Skirmisher is alive and visible, he'll Quarry it, Evasive Strike Evasive Strike (1d20+6=19, 1d10+4=6) Hunter's Quarry (1d6=6) and shift to O8 then move O8->N8->M7->M6->M5.

If the Slinger is dead and the Skirmisher is still hidden, he'll search for it: Perception (1d20+7=10) and fail miserably, then move P9->O8->N8->M7->M6.

If Slinger and Skirmisher are dead, he'll start looking for tracks (use the Perception roll above, I guess, even though it's way less than his passive Perception...).[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 27, 2008)

"Sorry, Immeral. I hadn't seen the last one." Penance answers, a bit embrassed, but his blush is covered by his dark skin.

[sblock=ooc]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Penance
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 18    Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 13 / 22 *Bloodied*: 11
*Healing Surge*: 5 *Surges per day*: 5/7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 0
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Divine Glow, Healing Word 1/2, Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune, Turn Undead)
*Daily Powers*: Guardian of Faith
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 29, 2008)

Osric could see the cowardly little creature dart off into the woods, and he knew he wasn't fast enough to catch it.  "Get it before it runs away!  It probably has friends out there."  Halberd in hand, he jogged towards the slinger, trying to get close enough to attack.

OOC: double move across the bridge and around the wagon, towards the kobold slinger.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 30, 2008)

21 Osric
17 Valamir
--Kobold Slinger  
--Penance
16 Kobold Skirmishers
15 Mirna
8 Immeral
Osric could see the cowardly little creature dart off into the woods, and he knew he wasn't fast enough to catch it.  "Get it before it runs away!  It probably has friends out there."  Halberd in hand, he jogged towards the slinger, trying to get close enough to attack.

Valamir sprints over the bridge, his form obstructed by starlight. He stands and catches his breath, trying to put out his burning hair in his first real combat.  He finally gets the fire put out, and regains his focus (heals 6).

The kobold slinger shifts defensively away from Osric  (shifty ability lets him shift as a minor action, then shifts again as a move action).  He then loads his sling and shoots at the dwarf, spitting something out in draconic.  But it is apparently thrown off by being under such a vicious assault, and its bullet flies wide, releasing a noxious gas into the air beyond the wagon.


"I hope so Mirna. Can we make a short rest? I feel rather drained." Penance asks the others.

Immeral  steps into the open and fires an arrow at the kobold, taking it in the chest and finishing ending its reptilian life.

End of combat, as the skirmisher appears to have disappeared into the forest.

Osric 31/31, 
Valamir 23/26  
Penance 13/22
Mirna  23/23, 
Immeral 25/25
FB1  Dead   
FB2 Dead     
K  Dead
KS1 Bloodied     escaped
KS2  Dead


----------



## Graf (Jun 30, 2008)

*Mirna *glances around.

What an unlikely _coincidence _to find you all here...
I _wonder _where all that ice came from....
Perhaps there are more kobolds around who lost, lost control of their magic.... 
It certainly is a mystery to me....
She speaks in an arch, exaggerated tone of voice.

From where I observed your brave fight, from a very safe and far off distance, against the horrible monsters I certainly couldn't make out where those strange magical effects came from. She makes a melodramatic shrug worthy of a drunken bard.

She looks pointedly at *Immeral*.

And then scuttles over to *Penance*. Wow, that looks really painful....  she says in her normal clipped tone.
The young woman looks like she's going to prod one of his blisters with a long finger but manages to resist actually touching it. It hurts, right?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2008)

Penance examines his own bruises and cuts and looks at the others.
"I seem to be hurt most. But I think most of us need at least a short rest. Immeral, can you find a good place to regroup and bind wouds a bit away from the main route?"
As he says so, he takes out his holy symbol under his shirt.

[sblock=ooc]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Penance
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 18    Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 13 / 22 *Bloodied*: 11
*Healing Surge*: 5 *Surges per day*: 5/7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 0
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Divine Glow, Healing Word 1/2, Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune, Turn Undead)
*Daily Powers*: Guardian of Faith
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 30, 2008)

Valamir walks over to the wagon, and gives a look around, checking to see if the creatures had taken the merchant's goods away from the wagon.

[sblock=stats]AC 16
HP: 23/26 Bloodied 13
F: 13
R: 13
W: 16

Healing surge 6: 7/8 remaining

Encounter:
Dreadful word
Divine Challenge

Daily:
Curse of the dark dream[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Oscarl gave a long glare in the direction of the escaped kobold.  "Somehow, I just know he is gonna come back and bite us on the..."  He paused, and glanced in Mirna's direction before finishing  "Knee."  He strode over to the slinger's corpse, leaning his halberd against the wreckage of the wagon, and began searching the body- some of those sling "stones" had been a bit exotic.  "Let's get our breath, take a quick look 'round here, then see if we can go after that crafty little wretch."

OOC: Short rest, and spend a healing surge to recover from the beetle-flame.  Search the slinger, and check the wagon to see if anything is salvagable- then we go kobold hunting...


----------



## Graf (Jul 1, 2008)

*Mirna *looks slightly miffed that *Penance *hasn't answered her question. She stands up and huffs off to help search the wagons with *Valamir*
.


pathfinderq1 said:


> He paused, and glanced in Mirna's direction before finishing  "Knee."



*Mirna *makes a mental note to herself.... _Dwarven knees very sensitive. Probably because they're so fat. Pressure on their joints._

She comes to stand next to the young warlock, these... she says ....are kobolds!
Kobolds often dwell near a dragon’s lair, maintaining a safe distance but bringing sacrificial offerings to their “god.” Most dragons ignore kobolds, as a crocodile ignores the birds that pick its teeth clean.
Kobolds are skilled at making traps, which they use to capture prey and to acquire sacrifices for their dragon lords.​She rattles off the information she recalls about them; glancing slyly over to see if the young man looks impressed.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 1, 2008)

Valamir nods in agreeance. "Makes sense I guess. I guess you did learn something other than how to clean up while in that tower," Valamir jokes.

[sblock=ooc]I rolled an arcane check too, Can't find it now.  It was like a 7 or so.  I know jack about kobolds.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jul 1, 2008)

*Mirna *smiles back brightly at him. 

She raps her staff on one of the wagons, summoning _light _at it's tip and practically leaps inside the wagon to explore.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2008)

Penance looks at Mirna and says: "I got only some cut and bites, nothing that the divine powers cannot handle. About burns, you have to ask Osrik. I'm not easily burned."
As he says so, he uses his holy symbol and a short prayer to let the Raven Queen heal his wounds. (At least Mirna will know his cleric powers before.)
[sblock=ooc]
He uses his second Healing Word on himself and tries to get a short rest.
healing word (1d6=4)
4+5=9 Back to full HPs.
[sblock=Mini stat block]
Penance
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 18    Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 22 / 22 *Bloodied*: 11
*Healing Surge*: 5 *Surges per day*: 4/7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 0
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Divine Glow, Healing Word 0/2, Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune, Turn Undead)
*Daily Powers*: Guardian of Faith
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 7, 2008)

Penance calls on the healing powers of the Raven Queen once more, and Osric and Mirna search the wagon and the dead kobolds.  Between the kobolds, they find 20 gold pieces and 150 silver pieces.  The wagon appears to have been thoroughly looted already.  A number of boxes and similar storage devices have been broken and discarded, and anything the kobolds didn't see as valuable has been shredded.  With a little work, the party should be able to right the wagon and get it back to Evenfall, but there is nothing else to salvage at this point.

Meanwhile, Immeral explores the area around the ambush site and discovers a number of kobold tracks leading from the wagon to the river.  He's also pretty sure that the scuff marks on the bank of the river are from some sort of boat.

OOC: short rest, everyone can recover encounter powers and spend healing surges as needed.  Please inform me of any surges used, however.

Penance gets the benefit of Healing Word once, but if he wanted more uses he would need to rest for five minutes, then use HW again, then rest for 5 minutes again to recharge it before heading out.


----------



## Graf (Jul 8, 2008)

Mirna finishes poking enthusiastically about the wagon. So... It looks like they're just thieves...  she sounds slightly disappointed.

As she crawls out of the wagon she continues Unless... maybe... the wagon was transporting something special.... something important!  She brightens considerably at the thought.

Maybe.... we should go after them and recover whatever _vitally _important thing it is that they stole!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 8, 2008)

Valamir looks around at the river, judging it's depth, and difficultly to cross if needed.  "I agree.  We set out to find the goods.  Not to just kill some kobold bandits.  We should look for whatever camp they are using to hold the goods and go from there."

"We can probably leave the wagon here for now, it would be pretty heavy to push I would think.  If we find the goods, then we can return home and get a couple horses to bring the wagon to the goods and then back home."


----------



## Zurai (Jul 8, 2008)

"They travelled by river. It'll be hard to track them. Let me think."[sblock=OOC]Nature (1d20+7=15) to try and think of the geography of the area. Are there any caves along this river in the area?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2008)

Zurai said:


> "They travelled by river. It'll be hard to track them. Let me think."[sblock=OOC]Nature (1d20+7=15) to try and think of the geography of the area. Are there any caves along this river in the area?[/sblock]



"Will it be really that hard? I'm no tracker, but we saw the direction they flew. Couldn't we go the same direction by the river and look at the bank where they left the water?" Penance asks, most of his wounds healed.
[sblock=ooc]
I didn't thought the others heard so much that they really need a healing word. If so, he will rest for ten minutes, using his two encounter healing words after the first five.
[sblock=Mini stat block]
Penance
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 18    Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 22 / 22 *Bloodied*: 11
*Healing Surge*: 5 *Surges per day*: 4/7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Divine Glow, Healing Word 2/2, Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune, Turn Undead)
*Daily Powers*: Guardian of Faith
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 8, 2008)

[sblock=Immeral] He knows that there are some hills to the west, although he hasn't gone there.  That seems the most likely location for caves. [/sblock]

[sblock=WD] That was more of an informational bit than a suggestion.  I think Osric can recover enough with a healing surge.  I was just thinking about future situations.  Mostly I was checking to see how using encounter powers outside of an actual encounter might work, and decided that you can, but you need a short rest afterwards to recover them. [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 8, 2008)

"It would be simple, but there could be multiple boats landing in different locations to throw off pursuers."  Valamir dips his finger into the river swirling it about.  He picks up a flat stone from the river bottom and skips it across the river's surface.  "I hope we are not getting over our heads here."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Osric took his time searching the wagon, and within a few minutes the worst of the pain from the short fight seemed to have eased.  He still didn't feel as fresh as he had first thing this morning, but he was ready to take on a few more kobolds.  "Since we don't have a boat, what should we do?  Do we want to walk down the bank until we find something, or should we follow the little rascal who ran off, in case he leads us to his friends?"

OOC: [sblock] Just using one healing surge, for 7 HP- puts him down only 2.  That ought to do for now.  Surges left 11 of 12, current HP 29 of 31. [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 9, 2008)

Valamir stands up from the riverbank before looking up into the sky.  "I think we should follow the river.  We are less likely to get lost and less likely to be lead into a trap."


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 10, 2008)

The river bank is not easy walking, but it seems navigable (half speed), at least at this point.  The water gets deep quickly, and the current seems strong.  Those of you without atheletic training might struggle to stay afloat if you fell in.


----------



## Graf (Jul 10, 2008)

I think that's a brilliant plan! *Mirna *heads off down the river. The skinny girl gets about ten feet into the deeper part of the river before the current pulls her off her feet. 

She pops up sputtering and soaked, clambering onto a rock.

It's a bit _fast_. She glowers accusatorily  at *Valamir*. With a gesture she summons a _mage hand_ to retrieve her staff before it floats down the river.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 10, 2008)

"I think he meant we should use the bank to follow the river, Mirna. But this kobolds seem to be good swimmers. Anyway, I'm glad you are here with us.
And about this being to much for us... I think this will be easier than explaining the dragon that we have lost it's tribute." Penance says, trying to encourage Mirna and the others. _And maybe I will not act like a hasty idiot next time._
[sblock=ooc]
[sblock=Mini stat block]
Penance
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 18    Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 22 / 22 *Bloodied*: 11
*Healing Surge*: 5 *Surges per day*: 4/7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Divine Glow, Healing Word 2/2, Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune, Turn Undead)
*Daily Powers*: Guardian of Faith
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 10, 2008)

"Indeed," Valamir says simply.  "I wonder how far away they live.  Immeral do you have any idea where a suitable home would be for kobolds?"  Valamir uses his armored sleeve to push aside some thorny bushes for his companions to pass by without much restraint.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Osric gave a long weary glance to where Mirna was perched on a rock at the river's edge.  "Maybe we ought to stay back a bit, like Penance said.  Just follow the route of the river, but back from the bank a bit.  I don't like the idea of falling in there with all this metal on..."  Despite his reservations, he seemed ready to continue the trip.


----------



## Zurai (Jul 13, 2008)

"Might be lairing in the western hills. Can't say for sure." Immeral shrugs.


----------



## Graf (Jul 14, 2008)

The western hills? 
I've uh, been there once or twice...
_well, I thought about going once, but it was too far... but it's the same thing. _ *Mirna *thinks to herself.

[sblock=Knowledge nature]Does a 27 get any more info about likely hideouts in the western caves?
PS feel free to let me know if it's one of those "troll infested zones even Mirna wouldn't go near" and I'll edit my post.

Not that I don't want to enjoy the pleasure of making dozens of athletics checks as we crawl along the edge of this river or anything... [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 14, 2008)

Valamir looks to the sky, hoping to spot the moon early on the rise.  "You've been out here?"  He says to Mirna's comment.  "And to think that I thought you were more of a homebody."


----------



## Graf (Jul 15, 2008)

*Mirna*, squeezing out her soaked clothing, stares intently at *Valamir *trying to figure figure out whether she's being teased or he actually thinks she's a "homebody".

_ooc: Insight=23_


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 15, 2008)

[sblock=Mirna] She doesn't know much about those specific hills, as they're farther away than she has been able to travel on her own.  On the other hand, her vast knowledge of the natural world suggest that the hills in the distance, undoubtedly the source of the very river the party stands next to, are ideal for mining, and therefore would be a sensible location for a mining people like the kobolds.  [/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jul 15, 2008)

Well.... I've never been quite that far. But you know... this river is going to lead to those hills, those ones over there.  *Mirna *hops up on a nearby rock and points at the far off hills; her _mage hand_ hovers nearby holding her staff.

She hops down, and sifts out a pointed stone. See? Limestone. This rock didn't come from around here, but it hasn't come far. You can tell because the edges are still sharp because it hasn't traveled far from its source.

And, as everyone knows, kobolds are miners and like to live in caves. She elaborates only slightly.  So they probably used the river to help haul their ill gotten gains upstream. But we don't need to follow the river all the way there. We can just follow an animal trail until we get close to the path!

Since they're moving against the current they can't be going that fast... Why if we travel quickly we might even be able to cut them off!

Dripping but undeterred *Mirna *retrieves her staff from her _mage hand _and marches off in the direction of the hills, hoping to pick up on some sort of easy to follow trail.

After a few minutes of picking her way through hedges and collecting a small city of burrs on her clothing (ooc: Find trail -> Nature=13) she turns around and says. 
I'm _sure _Master Immeral knows a good game trail around here headed toward those hills.

[sblock=OOC]The dice, they are a fickle mistress. Sometimes they givith and sometimes the leave you high and dry.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 15, 2008)

So, as I see it you all have two choices for trailing the kobolds.  You can follow the river until you come across signs of the boat they used, or you can follow game trails up into the hills and search for their lair.  

As hinted at earlier, you can follow the river at half speed, no checks needed unless something else changes things.  The forest around here will also be slow going, although a good game trail will speed things up.  However I'll need Nature checks to make sure you stay headed in the right direction.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

"I don't know much about kobolds and their lairs, but I think they will have a reason, why move up the river and don't use trail paths. This firebugs are bad enough, and I don't know what other creatures live here. And without a good path, we will not move much faster than following the bank. And we risk loosing direction.
But I say to much about things I'm really no expert in. What do you say, Immeral?" Penance says_._
[sblock=ooc]
[sblock=Mini stat block]
Penance
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 18    Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 22 / 22 *Bloodied*: 11
*Healing Surge*: 5 *Surges per day*: 4/7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Divine Glow, Healing Word 2/2, Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune, Turn Undead)
*Daily Powers*: Guardian of Faith
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Jul 15, 2008)

"They'll move faster in a boat than they would on foot. Else, why take the boat? Following along the shore will ensure they outpace us."
[sblock=OOC]Perception or Nature check to find/know game trails (1d20+7=19) Immeral's Perception and Nature skills have identical bonuses, so just apply the roll to whichever skill is more appropriate.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 15, 2008)

Taking Immeral's advice, the party heads into the forest, following a game trail toward the distant hills.  The trail shows pretty regular use by a variety of animals, and Immeral believes he sees sign of kobold use, too, encouraging his belief that they are headed in the right direction.  The forest is quiet, as it has been for about a week, but it is serene and beautiful.  The trail opens up to clearing every now and then, and often swings back around to touch the bank of the river.

It's a small trail with forest on either side, so very slow going if you leave the trail.  I need a marching order.


----------



## Graf (Jul 16, 2008)

Having gotten over her sulk at being left behind by the ranger as he forages ahead *Mirna *is now making a game of trying to spot him.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 16, 2008)

Valamir stands near the middle/front of the group.  He knows his chainmail will protect him from the worst a kobold could do, and he knows he was not able to use his most powerful abilities in the earlier skirmish because he was so far away.

[sblock=Mirna]Insight reveals a little of both, teasing and seriousness[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, since I can't really help at all against any of these dangerous monsters, since _I don't know any serious magic_, The girl lays a commically large amount of emphasis on those words, I'd best go hid in the back behind all you strong boys. 

*Mirna *moves behind *Valamir* in the order.


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 16, 2008)

So I've got Immeral about 50' in front, followed by Penance, Valamir, Mirna and Osric bringing up the rear.  Does that sound about right?  


Immeral leads the way into the depths of the forest, guiding the group through one nearly invisible path after another.  Those who aren't overly perceptive (passive 15) aren't even really sure that they're on a path.  Travel doesn't seem quite as difficult as you would expect, based on the undergrowth around you, however.

[sblock=Immeral]After about an hour on the trail, Immeral who can still here his companions' armor and quiet discussions from his advanced position, comes to a small clearing.  The game trail leads in, and he can see it continue on the other side.  Just as he is about to enter, he notices a glint of reflected metal coming from behind a bush on the far side of the clearing (G6).  With a quick glance around, he thinks he spies one or two other forms lurking just outside the glade(F9 and H11). [/sblock]

Map for Immeral only.


----------



## Zurai (Jul 16, 2008)

[sblock=Redclaw]Immeral freezes for a brief moment as the glint of metal catches his eyes, then stops and stretches, catlike, as if it was completely natural for him to stop and stretch upon finding a clearing in the woods. As he stretches, he scans the edges of the clearing for threats.[sblock=OOC]Goddamn unstable ENWorld made me lose the first post. Glad IC has a search feature cause I actually rolled well for once.

Bluff (1d20+1=15) to act as if he didn't see anything.
Perception (1d20+7=26) to spot ambushers.

Almost wish it was in initiatives so I could ready an action to Fey Step into the woods. I'll just have to hope I roll well a third time if it comes to a fight.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 16, 2008)

[sblock=Immeral] You don't notice any increase in the movement.  You don't see any reason to believe that they've even noticed you yet.  However, due to the tree cover, you can't make out any more detail about what is there.

You here your companions getting closer as you stand there. [/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Jul 16, 2008)

Immeral moves quietly back down the path towards the rest of the party and gestures for silence. "There's a clearing up ahead. There are figures in the woods at the edge of the clearing, and I caught a glint of metal. Be prepared, but they don't seem to have noticed us - yet." he whispers.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 17, 2008)

"How many?," Osric asked, his deep voice sinking into a raspy whisper.  "I'll move ahead as bait, if that is what it takes- the rest of ya hit 'em when they peek out..."


----------



## Graf (Jul 17, 2008)

Do you think it's kobolds?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 17, 2008)

Valamir whispers, "We should make sure first.  Where does Norsten take the tribute?  It would be bad to jump out weapons swinging, if it Norsten."


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 17, 2008)

You're pretty sure Norsten wouldn't be traveling with the tribute on a game trail.  It could be hunters, maybe.  But that would really be the only possibility for townsfolk, other than young and impetuous adventurers.


----------



## Graf (Jul 18, 2008)

I think Norsten uses a road when he carries tribute...  *Mirna *suggests, "Not that the old lizard needs any more stuff."

She looks around to see if she's scandalized anyone with her off-the-cuff comment.


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 18, 2008)

Immeral leads you to the clearing and points across it where he saw movement before (G6, F9 and H11.)  You all notice the silence of the forest as you watch, as if everything alive has been chased away from where you are.  Even what little breeze reaches the forest floor seems to have vanished.

You can set up anywhere in the red bordered area without setting things off.


----------



## Graf (Jul 18, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Mirna will be in P9 please[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 18, 2008)

Valamir looks around them at the thick woods and shrugs.  "If you say so.  I am not sure where they take the tribute, but if I was a dragon, I would want them bringing my treasure somewhere out of the way of prying eyes."

He looks at Mirna.  "I'd have to agree with you there, it's not like they come into town looking to buy some nice clothes with all the tribute or anything."

"Lets go then."

[sblock=ooc]N10 for me.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 18, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Penance will be in N9, please[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 19, 2008)

OOC: [sblock] Not able to access the map.  Osric will be at the front edge of the set-up area. [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 21, 2008)

The party assembles at the entrance to the clearing.  There is no visible reaciton to their presence, but the forest remains eerily silent.


----------



## Graf (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mirna *looks around cautiously.


----------



## Graf (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mirna *looks around cautiously.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 21, 2008)

*Valamir*

Valamir stands pat, waiting for the battle cry to be sounded.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 21, 2008)

Penance prays silently to the Raven Queen, but will wait this time for the others to start the action.


----------



## Graf (Jul 22, 2008)

*Mirna *starts to get a bit antsy. Then she's trying to sneak off around whoever it is [moves to O6].

She seems to be finding no small amount of twigs to step on as she russles her way through the underbrush [stealth=11].


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 22, 2008)

The going is difficult for Mirna as she heads into the forest, and she loses sight of her companions quickly.  

OOC: the dark green is heavy forest, 3 squares of movement to enter a square, and it provides concealment for the first 2 squares, then total concealment after that.

There is no visible reaction to Mirna's noisy passage.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 10, 2008)

The party slowly moves into the clearing, Osric leading the way.  Mirna remains in the heavy undergrowth, and Valamir stays to the back, ready to act.  There is still no response from the small forms that Immeral continues to spot in the foliage on the far side.  He does notice that they cease their movement, however.  Clearly whatever they are, they have noticed the intruders and are preparing to act.

Initiative and perception checks, please.  Please note, if your perception check is lower than your passive perception, post your passive.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2008)

Initiatve, Perception (1d20+1=13, 1d20+3=20)
[sblock=ooc]
[sblock=Mini stat block]
Penance
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 18    Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 22 / 22 *Bloodied*: 11
*Healing Surge*: 5 *Surges per day*: 4/7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Divine Glow, Healing Word 2/2, Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune, Turn Undead)
*Daily Powers*: Guardian of Faith
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Aug 11, 2008)

Init = 6 Perception = 17 (rolled 10)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 11, 2008)

*Valamir*

Valamir moves forward, keeping his place in line.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1694760/:  Init:  4, Perception:  13


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 11, 2008)

Osric moved forward carefully, his senses alert.  For the moment he had slung his halberd across one shoulder- while he looked casual, it would only take one quick move to ready the weapon...

OOC: Initiative 14, Perception 19; rolls http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1694850/ ; still can't get the map to open properly.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 16, 2008)

Initiative
18--Kobolds
15—Immeral 
14—Osric   
13—Penance 
6—Mirna 
4—Valamir 

As the party advances, two kobolds make themselves evident by firing sling bullets from out of the undergrowth on the far side of the clearing.  Both target Osric, the heavily armored warrior at the front of the party.  The first flies over his head and smacks against a tree, coating it in a sticky mess.  The second, however, strikes true, bruising Osric and breaking to release an oily substance that reeks of refuse.  (Osric takes 5 damage and suffers a -2 penalty to attacks, which a save will end.)

Almost immediately, a third kobold emerges from the southern side of the clearing, this one carrying a shield and sword.  It and attacks Osric, cutting him lightly on the arm, taunting him with a toothy grin.    (7 damage and marked).  It then stepping back, shield raised.  (shift as a minor action).   

Immeral gives a wordless, frustrated shout as kobolds strike first.  He immediately puts that out of mind and stares down the shield-bearing kobold, then firing two arrows at it.  The first deflects off the creature’s  shield, but the second slips past as the kobold is unable to intercept both.  (13 damage).

Immeral  25/25
Osric  17/31  11 surges left, -2 to attacks (save ends), marked by KD
Penance  22/22  4 surges left
Mirna  23/23
Valamir  23/26  7 surges left
Kobold Slinger1   Uninjured
Kobold Slinger2   Uninjured
Kobold Dragonshield   Injured


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 16, 2008)

*Valamir*

Valamir steps closer, glittering stars appearing in their foes' vision. The young man cries out a curse to the kobold slinger and whispers a word that causes the kobold to grit it's teeth in terror.
[sblock=Stats]
AC: 16(18 after movement)
Fort 13
Ref 13
Will 16
HP 23/26
Surge remaining 7
Encounter:
Dreadful word(used)
Divine challenge
Daily: Curse of the Dark Dream[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Move to H7, curse KS1, and use dreadful word against it. Prime shot included in roll. Miss. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1699998/[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Osric bit off a startled curse at the stench from the kobold's sling load- before he could even cough in disgust there was another kobold right in  front of him.  That momentary distraction was enough to leave an opening for the little lizard-dog's blade, and Osric snarled in irritation.

Sweeping the halberd down off his shoulder, he opened his mouth in a wide grin.  While the warrior kobold had managed a quick step away, it might not be far enough...  Osric set his feet and lashed out with the pole-ax- while the main force of his swing glanced off the heavy shield, the long edge clipped the top of the kobold's head on the followthrough.

OOC: [sblock] Still no luck with the map, but if it only shifted 1 square it is still within reach.  Use a minor action for Second Wind (through Dwarven Resilience)- spend a healing surge for 7 HP (10 surges left) and+2 to defenses for the turn.  Then attack the dragonshield with Reaping Strike, marking him as well- not moving, use reach from halberd to bridge the gap.  Attack roll misses, but still deals 3 HP on the miss and marks the target, saving throw made.

Rolls: Reaping Strike 1d20+4 vs. AC with penalty= 8; 1d10+3 on a hit, 3 HP on a miss; Saving throw 1d20=13; first try for rolls generated an ERROR message, due to typing mistake in format http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1700110/ ; second try http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1700113/ ; [/sblock]

EDIT: map problems may be solved soon- Massachusetts sales tax holiday haul included a copy of Mac Office, including Excel.  Should be online in a few days, depending on work schedule.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2008)

Penance summons the cold light of the Raven Queen, trying to outline one of the kobolds, but the creature avoids the attack.

[sblock=ooc]
Lance of Faith vs KS1
Lance of Faith (to hit, damage) (1d20+3=6, 1d8+4=8)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Penance
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 18    Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 22 / 22 *Bloodied*: 11
*Healing Surge*: 5 *Surges per day*: 4/7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Divine Glow, Healing Word 2/2, Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune, Turn Undead)
*Daily Powers*: Guardian of Faith
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Aug 18, 2008)

Mirna wades through the shrubbery breaking out into the clearing [K7] with a sharp word she calls down a billowing frost on to the ground [Icy Terrain F8].

Unfortunately the ice is mostly ineffective; though the kobolds are slightly impeded by the difficult terrain.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 18, 2008)

20—Stirges 
18—Kobolds 
15—Immeral 
14—Osric   
13—Penance 
6—Mirna 
4—Valamir 

Sweeping the halberd down off his shoulder, Osric opened his mouth in a wide grin. While the warrior kobold had managed a quick step away, it might not be far enough... Osric set his feet and lashed out with the pole-ax- while the main force of his swing glanced off the heavy shield, the long edge clipped the top of the kobold's head on the followthrough.

Penance summons the cold light of the Raven Queen, trying to outline one of the kobolds, but the creature avoids the attack.

Mirna emerges from the dense shrubbery and calls down a billowing frost upon the ground.  While the kobolds take no damage, the ground is clearly slippery, and will be difficult to navigate.

Valamir steps closer, glittering stars appearing in their foes' vision. The young man cries out a curse to the kobold slinger and whispers a word that he expects to cause the kobold to grit its teeth in terror.  Somehow the kobold resists Valamir’s arcane powers.

As the kobolds react to the various attacks, two winged creatures with long pointed snouts drop from the trees behind the party, attacking Mirna and Penance from behind.  Mirna’s attacker is thrown off by the branches of the tree it attacks from, but Penance feels the creature’s claws and mouth dig into his skin (3 damage, ongoing 5 until you escape.)  

The two slingers attack again.  Valamir’s target focuses on him while the other once again targets Osric.  Valamir is hit by a bullet that explodes in sticky goo (7 damage and immobilized until you save).  The other bullet sails wide of Osric, just missing the creature near Mirna’s head.  It bursts into a small fire just outside the clearing. 

The armored kobold steps out of the icy terrain and attacks Osric again, then steps to the south.  Its sword fails to pierce the sturdy dwarf’s armor this time, however.  As it steps away, Osric sees an opening to strike (Opp. Attack due to Combat Challenge).

Immeral stands where he is and fires two arrows at the creature attacking Mirna.  Stirges, he yells.  Beware, lest they drink you dry.  One of his two arrows opens a hole in one of the creature’s wings.  (4 damage, with HQ).

Immeral  25/25
Osric  17/31  11 surges left, (-2 to attacks, marked by KD)
Penance  22/22  4 surges left
Mirna  23/23
Valamir  20/26  7 surges left
Kobold Slinger1  Uninjured Cursed by Valamir 
Kobold Slinger2  Uninjured
Kobold Dragonshield   Injured , marked by Osric 
Stirge1  Injured Immeral’s Quarry 
Stirge2  Uninjured


----------



## Graf (Aug 18, 2008)

Mirna, waves her staff defensively at the stirge for a moment as she ponders. Then she moves.

Ducking away from the stirge [shift: J7] she summons wave of thunder[K7:m9], seeking blast the stirges away (and off of Valamir).

[sblock=Thunderwave]
F2R2 Thunderwaving the stirges vs Fort (1d20+4=14, 1d20+4=24, 1d6+4=9)

S1 14 vs Fort (if hit *9 damage and push 2 squares* to N7)
S2 *CRIT 10 damage and push two squares to M8*

Yay crits![/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2008)

Penance escapes the sucking creature. Then he tries to hit it with all his wrath.

[sblock=ooc]
Escape (Athletics vs Fortitude) (1d20+2=13)
That is a move action. 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1704849/
(Hit 14, damage 10  )
Only if it is still there, Penance won't follow it into the woods.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Penance
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 18    Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 14 / 22 *Bloodied*: 11
*Healing Surge*: 5 *Surges per day*: 4/7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Divine Glow, Healing Word 2/2, Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune, Turn Undead)
*Daily Powers*: Guardian of Faith
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 18, 2008)

Valamir stuck by the glue, jerks his leg up, trying to free himself.  He calls out, "Pelor smite this creature who dares to defy your guiding light!"  He glares at the kobold that attacked Osric his eyes causing distress to the creatures mind.

[sblock=Stats]
AC: 18
Fort 13
Ref 13
Will 16
HP 16/26
Surge remaining 7
Encounter:
Dreadful word(used)
Divine challenge(used)
Second Wind
Daily: Curse of the Dark Dream [/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]Divine Challenge Dragonshield.  -2 attack targets other than me, and 7 damage if targeting other than me.  Eyebite dragonshield, Invisible to dragonshield if it hits.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1702321/  19 to hit vs will of dragonshield.  7 damage, 3 on save(fail)[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 19, 2008)

Osric gave a stuttering bark which could have been either a deep chuckle or a growl.  Without moving his feet, he swung his halberd at the dragonshield in a whirling arc, once as the creature stepped away and again as it raised its shield.

OOC: Success with the map!  Osric made his save to end the ongoing -2 penalty, but I'll include it on my rolls.  If the penalty is gone, add 2 to each attack roll.  One basic attack for the OA, then another dose of Reaping Strike for the dragonshield.  Basic attack 1d20+4 vs. AC, 1d10+3 possible damage (attack 17; damage 5); Reaping strike 1d20+4 vs. AC, 1d10+3 possible damage, miss deals 3 HP (attack 19; damage 13); http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1704279/


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 20, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Penance tries to escape the sucking creature. Then he...
> 
> [sblock=ooc]
> Escape (Athletics vs Fortitude) (1d20+2=13)
> ...




13 breaks you free of the stirge.  Roll your attack.

You take the 5 points at the beginning of your turn, before you roll.  So you take it this round.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 21, 2008)

20—Stirges 
18—Kobolds 
15—Immeral 
14—Osric  starting here  
13—Penance 
6—Mirna 
4—Valamir 

Osric misses the retreating kobold, but then renews his determination and smashes through its shield, opening a deep gash on the creature’s arm.  (KD is bloodied).

Penance feels the jaws of the flying creature dig deeper into his flesh.  Flailing about with disgust and pain, he manages to push the creature off of him, then swings his weapon at it, just glancing off the creature’s leathery wing.

Mirna steps away from her attacker and uses her arcane talents to send a blast of concussive force toward both flying creatures.  Her spell catches both, sending them tumbling away from Penance and herself.  (both pushed 2 squares.  S1 is bloodied.)  Even as she does so, the ice her spell created moments ago fades from the trail and trees on the far side of the clearing.

Valamir stuck by the glue, jerks his leg up, trying to free himself. He calls out, "Pelor smite this creature who dares to defy your guiding light!" He glares at the kobold that attacked Osric his eyes causing distress to the creatures mind.  It screams in pain and fear, then drops to the ground, unmoving.  (KD is dead) 

The stirges launch themselves back into the battle, flying deftly through the trees.  Mirna finds herself attacked once again, and this time the winged beast’s claws and teeth find weak points in her defense.  (4 damage, grabbed, ongoing 5 until you escape).  The other stirge flies past Penance and Osric, zeroing in on the immobilized warlock.  He, too, finds himself clawed, bit and clung to.  (2 damage, grabbed, ongoing 5 until you escape.)

The two kobolds, seing their guard taken down, concentrate their attacks on the most obvious threat, the dwarf with the halberd.  Two more sling stones fly at Osric, one bursting in flame on his armor (crit!  9 damage, ongoing 2 fire until you save).  The other stone deflects off his armor and flies past the combatants.

Immeral once again targets Mirna’s attacker.  One of his arrows finds its mark, but the other misses, as he tries too hard to avoid the young wizard.  (Missed due to increased AC when attached.)

Immeral  25/25
Osric  8/31  11 bloodied, surges left, burning
Penance  14/22  4 surges left
Mirna  19/23  grabbed
Valamir  18/26  7 surges left, Immobilized, grabbed
Kobold Slinger1  uninjured  Cursed by Valamir 
Kobold Slinger2  uninjured  
Kobold Dragonshield   Dead 
Stirge1  Immeral’s Quarry Bloodied  
Stirge2  injured


----------



## Graf (Aug 21, 2008)

*Mirna *gasps as the stirge begins to suck her life's blood out [ongoing 5]. She tries to pull free of the bloodsucker [move:escape->fail].

_Famous wizardesses don't die like this..._

She tries to summon another thunder wave, but it's more of a thunder ripple [Thunderwave:MISS].

[sblock=Mirna]
 Passive Perception 17 ✦ Passive Insight 17
 Defenses 15/11/15/15
 Hit points 14/23 Bloodied 11

 *Icy Terrain (standard; encounter) ✦ Arcane, Cold, Implement*
 *Freezing Cloud (standard; daily) ✦ Arcane, Cold, Implement
**Staff of Defense (immediate interrupt; encounter)  ✦ Implement*[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 21, 2008)

"Osric, let the cold caress of the Raven Queen numb your pain!
And you, foul blood-sucking beast, begone!"
Penance shouts, healing energies pouring into Osric and cold light burns away Mirna's attacker.

[sblock=ooc]
Free: Use Healing Word on Osric (spend healing surge and regain extra 5 HP)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1706501/
Free: Channel Divinity: Divine Fortune
Standard: Lance of Faith vs Stirge 1
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1706507/
Hits 22 for 12 damage
Move: 5 ft step to i9

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Penance
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 18    Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 14 / 22 *Bloodied*: 11
*Healing Surge*: 5 *Surges per day*: 4/7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Divine Glow, Healing Word 1/2, Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune, Turn Undead)
*Daily Powers*: Guardian of Faith
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 22, 2008)

*Valamir*

Valamir curses as the creature begins drinking to his blood. The pressure and pain from it's and needle-like mouth was intense. He could feel his pulse beating in his ears and tries to rip the creature from him.  His fingers scratching against the creature's carapace unnerves him and he flings his arm away  and tries assaulting the creatures small mind with psychic power.  Even as his assault begins he form blurs and begins to fade from view



[sblock=Stats(our totals seem to be off for my hp Redclaw can you take a look?)]
AC: 18
Fort 13
Ref 13
Will 16
HP 14/26
Surge remaining 7
Encounter:
Dreadful word(used)
Divine challenge(used)
Second Wind
Daily: Curse of the Dark Dream [/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]Is this our second encounter this day(making it a milestone and gaining an AP on our completion?). Invisible castle seems to be down, so no rolls. Escape from grab(move): Athletics +1 vs fort, shifting to I7 as part of the escape if I succeed. Curse the stirge eating me(minor). Eyebite as standard(regardless, I assumed you couldn't attack while grabbed, but all it does is immobilize you, I can still attack). +4 vs Will(+5 if still grabbed, due to prime shot). 1d6+4 psychic damage +1d6 from curse. If I don't succeed on the grab but I do on the attack, maybe me going invisible to it will confuse it. [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Osric fought down the urge to howl in pain as the fire took hold.  Instead he tried to channel the agony into rage, focusing his anger on the pesky kobolds.  While the surge of energy from Penance was heartening, it was a desire for vengeance which propelled his steps- and the sweep of his halberd.

OOC: With the healing word from Penance, that would be  12 HP back- bringing current to 20.  The way the map looks S2 is in a separate square- but from the sound of it it is actually sharing space with Valamir; either way I should be able to move around, but it will be easier if it isn't taking up that adjoining square.

Move to G7 (between KS 1 and Valamir); attack KS 1 with halberd, using Cleave (marking KS 1 in the process)- if Cleave hits, S2 is the secondary target.  Rolls: Cleave attack 1d20+6 vs. AC= ; 1d10+3 potential damage= ; Saving throw vs. fire 1d20= ; Okay, so no rolls at this time- Invisible Castle home page has a big internal server error web page.  I'll try back later with the same plan unless the GM wants to make the rolls to save time.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 10, 2008)

20—Stirges 
18—Kobolds 
15—Immeral 
14—Osric <-- starting here  
13—Penance 
6—Mirna 
4—Valamir  <--ending here
Osric fought down the urge to howl in pain as the fire took hold. Instead he tried to channel the agony into rage, focusing his anger on the pesky kobolds. While the surge of energy from Penance was heartening, it was a desire for vengeance which propelled his steps- and the sweep of his halberd.  The long axe tears through the undergrowth surrounding the kobold and leaves a deep wound on the creature’s shoulder.  (bloodied)

"Osric, let the cold caress of the Raven Queen numb your pain!
And you, foul blood-sucking beast, begone!"
Penance shouts, healing energies pouring into Osric and cold light burns away Mirna's attacker.  The stirge bursts into pure-white flames.  

Mirna reels a little as she shakes the flaming stirge off.  She gathers herself and, with an arcane flourish, sends a beam of magical light toward the wounded slinger.  It goes awry, however, and almost strikes Varilar in the back instead.

Valamir curses as the creature begins drinking to his blood. The pressure and pain from its needle-like mouth was intense. He could feel his pulse beating in his ears and tries to rip the creature from him. His fingers scratching against the creature's carapace unnerves him and he flings his arm away and tries assaulting the creature’s small mind with psychic power.  The creature, already confused by his escape, screeches in anguish and collapses to the ground.  (Yes, it’s the second encounter of the day, and thus a milestone, and you were right about the damage, thank you.)


Immeral  25/25
Osric  20/31  10 surges left
Penance  14/22  4 surges left
Mirna  19/23  grabbed
Valamir  14/26  7 surges left

Kobold Slinger1  bloodied  Cursed by Valamir, marked by Osric
Kobold Slinger2  uninjured 
Kobold Dragonshield   Dead 
Stirge1  Immeral’s Quarry Dead  
Stirge2  Dead


----------



## Graf (Sep 11, 2008)

*Mirna *has a terrible vision of dying at the hands of the strige. Then Penance blasts it off of her.

_Of course, I'm going to be a __famous wizardess. __Famous wizardesses don't die of bug bites..._

She raises her hand and fire a magic missile at the injured slinger [Magic Missile:Nat1]; almost hitting Valamir in the back of the head. 

She swallows and flexes her fingers. _Why do they have to stand so close to each other...?_

[sblock=Mirna]
 Passive Perception 17 ✦ Passive Insight 17
 Defenses 15/11/15/15
 Hit points 19/23 Bloodied 11

 *Icy Terrain (standard; encounter) ✦ Arcane, Cold, Implement*
 *Freezing Cloud (standard; daily) ✦ Arcane, Cold, Implement
**Staff of Defense (immediate interrupt; encounter)  ✦ Implement*[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 11, 2008)

18—Kobolds  <--starting here
15—Immeral  <-- Ending Here
14—Osric 
13—Penance 
6—Mirna 
4—Valamir  

The wounded kobold slinger, realizing its situation, attempts to put some distance between itself and the sharp implements being waved around.  It moves away from Osric (he gets an OA), firing another stone as it goes.  Sadly, for the kobold, the trees between it and its dwarven target spoil the shot.  The other slinger also fires at Osric, and the stone bounces off the dwarf’s armor.  It then moves a bit further into the undergrowth, although it is unable to go far.

Immeral steps to the edge of the clearing and attempts to bring down the fleeing slinger.  He fires two arrows into the underbrush, and one is met with a squeal of pain (6 damage).

Immeral  25/25
Osric  20/31  10 surges left
Penance  14/22  4 surges left
Mirna  19/23  grabbed
Valamir  18/26  7 surges left
Kobold Slinger1  bloodied  Cursed by Valamir, marked by Osric 
Kobold Slinger2  injured


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 11, 2008)

[sblock=Previous round saving throw vs immoblization goo]Success:  Roll Lookup[/sblock]

Valamir, now free of the goo, and of the blood-sucking stirge, ducks his head as something loud flies by and ruffles his hair.  Realizing what it was he looks back and calls out, "Whoa Mirna! That was close."  Valamir sucks in breath as he takes in the situation around him.  He then moves closer to the slinger that was further away.  The stars, hidden by the light of Pelor, give him inspiration even so, and he lays a subtle curse upon the creature.  Spurred by the action he assaults the creature's mind with his psychic energies.

[sblock=Action]Move to G11.  Curse KS2.  Take second wind--stats adjusted below.  Use AP and then Eyebite KS2.  Attack:  12 vs will Damage:  7 damage with curse.  +1 to Attack if KS1 falls before my turn.  If attacks hits, invisible to KS2 until start of next turn.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
AC: 20
Fort 15
Ref 15
Will 18
HP 15/26
Surge remaining 6
Encounter:
Dreadful word(used)
Divine challenge(used)
Second Wind(used)
Daily: Curse of the Dark Dream [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Osric lashed out with the spear-like point at the end of the halberd, trying to hook the kobold as it ducked away-while the little beast was quick, it obviously wasn't used to fighting such a long weapon. 



OOC: (OA is 1d20+6 vs. AC= 19; that should hit, for 9 damage; rolls Roll Lookup ).  Further action depend on how this attack works out- whether the kobold is still up, for instance.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 12, 2008)

The kobold hisses in pain as Osric's halberd bites into its scaly hide.  It is unable to escape his reach, but is still standing for the moment.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2008)

"Yes, Osric, hold this one down, we will take care of the rest!"
Penance shouts, calling for the power of the Raven Queen. While the vile creature avoids the painful light, it boosts Immerials sight.

[sblock=ooc]

Move: 5 ft step to H 10
Standard: Divine Glow on E-G, 9-11 (1d20+3=11, 1d8+4=5)  , but Immeral gets a +2 power bonus on attack rolls.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Penance
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 18    Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 14 / 22 *Bloodied*: 11
*Healing Surge*: 5 *Surges per day*: 4/7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Divine Glow, Healing Word 1/2, Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune, Turn Undead)
*Daily Powers*: Guardian of Faith
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 19, 2008)

Osric set his feet and took another swing at the injured slinger, trying to finish the creature off.

OOC: No movement for now- if the kobold is still up when Osric's turn comes up, attack it again with Reaping Strike (+6 vs. AC, hit deals 1d10+3, miss deals 3 HP); attack 1d20+6= 16, damage 9 HP if that hits; rolls Roll Lookup


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 19, 2008)

18—Kobold  
15—Immeral   
14—Osric  Starting Here
13—Penance 
6--Mirna (delays)
4—Valamir  

Osric set his feet and took another swing at the injured slinger, trying to finish the creature off.  Attempt turns to success, and the injured kobold falls to the forest floor.

"Yes, Osric, hold this one down, we will take care of the rest!"
Penance shouts, calling for the power of the Raven Queen. While the vile creature avoids the painful light, it boosts Immerials sight.

Mirna delays.

Valamir, now free of the goo, and of the blood-sucking stirge, ducks his head as something loud flies by and ruffles his hair.  Realizing what it was he looks back and calls out, "Whoa Mirna! That was close."  Valamir sucks in breath as he takes in the situation around him.  He then moves closer to the slinger that was further away.  The stars, hidden by the light of Pelor, give him inspiration even so, and he lays a subtle curse upon the creature.  Spurred by the action he assaults the creature's mind with his psychic energies.  The kobold screams in pain, then looks confused as it tries to find the source of its pain.  [sblock=V] My hp number was a bit different from yours.  I don't know if I had an old number, but I had V at 18 hit points, after the surge that would put him at 24. [/sblock]


Unable to locate Valamir, the kobold attempts to hit Immeral with a rock, missing him badly.  It then moves further into the undergrowth.


Immeral slips into the denser forest and fires an arrow into the kobold's chest, bringing it down before it can flee further.  

Combat Ended.  Well done, and sorry for the delay.  Thanks for sticking with me.  

Immeral  25/25
Osric  20/31  10 surges left
Penance  14/22  4 surges left
Mirna  19/23  
Valamir  24/26  6 surges left
Kobold Slinger1  Dead  
Kobold Slinger2  Dead
Kobold Dragonshield   Dead 
Stirge1  Dead  
Stirge2  Dead


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2008)

Penance uses the power of the Raven Queen after the battle to close his wounds. He looks at the others. They are wounded, too. But nothing that needs the cold touch of his dark goddess.
"I suggest we search the bodies and bind our wounds before we proceed." he suggests.

[sblock=ooc]
Use Healing Word on himself. With Healer's lore this should enough to bring Penance to full HP. Suggesting to take a short rest.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Penance
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 18    Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 22 / 22 *Bloodied*: 11
*Healing Surge*: 5 *Surges per day*: 3/7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Divine Glow, Healing Word 0/2, Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune, Turn Undead)
*Daily Powers*: Guardian of Faith
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 21, 2008)

*Valamir*

[sblock=Hp tracking]
Starting:  23/26
Round 1:  16/23(kobold gluepot)
Round 2:  14/23(stirge attach)
Round 3:  9/23 (ongoing damage from stirge, and then kills stirge)
Round 4:  15/23 (Second wind, heal for 6.) 

End combat[/sblock]

Valamir nods a takes a couple of deep breaths.  The thought of the stirge feating upon his blood gave him a chill.  He wishes once again for the comfort of his silver star, lost in the flood of his home.  He gingerly begins rooting through the bodies of the kobolds, looking for clues to where their home would be.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 21, 2008)

Valamir rummages through the belongings of the kobolds, finding various odds and ends, including a number of smooth pebbles, worn down by exposure to a river according to Immeral.  Additionally, he finds a long, thin piece of wood in the belt of one of the slingers.  It seems arcane in nature, although it will likely take some time to figure out exactly what it does.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 21, 2008)

*Valamir*

Valamir lets his mind settle for a moment before examining the wand in greater detail.

[sblock=ooc]I'm AFB, how long does it take to identify a magic item, a short rest?  I'll spend a couple surges as well.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
AC: 18
Fort 15
Ref 15
Will 18
HP 26/26
Surge remaining 4
Encounter:
Dreadful word
Divine challenge
Second Wind
Daily: Curse of the Dark Dream [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 21, 2008)

As he and the others rest, catching their breath and patching a few wounds, Valamir studies the wand.  He comes to understand that it will strengthen psychic attacks.  Osric also notices that the sword the dragonshield was using looks well made, more so than he expects from kobolds.  On closer inspection, he recognizes the mark of Ander, Evenfall's aged blacksmith, who hasn't forged a new blade in ten years.

[sblock=ooc] Yes, a short rest is usually enough to identify a magic item.  This is a Wand of Psychic Ravaging +1 (Adventurer's Vault p. 111).  It's daily power isn't much use to you, but I figured the bonus damage to psychic attacks might be nice. [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 21, 2008)

*Valamir*

Valamir tucks the wand into his belt, and looks around the clearing seeing how his allies are faring after the battle. "Should we gather what goods we can, take them back home, and then fetch some horses to haul the rest? I don't see anything else to lead us on further.  Immeral, do you see any tracks to lead us on from here."

[sblock=Plans]I know we were looking for the kobold lair, but this seems like a good place to go back to town.  I am perfectly fine with either decision.  Thoughts?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 21, 2008)

"Has anyone of you founds something interesting?" Penance asks.

[sblock=ooc]
Penance hasn't use his AP and daily and has still nearly half of his healing surges. No problem with pressing on.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Penance
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 18    Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 22 / 22 *Bloodied*: 11
*Healing Surge*: 5 *Surges per day*: 3/7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Divine Glow, Healing Word 2/2, Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune, Turn Undead)
*Daily Powers*: Guardian of Faith
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 21, 2008)

*Valamir*

Pulling the wand out to let the tiefling see, Valamir speaks.  "I found this wand.  It seems to increase the effectiveness of attacks that target the mind.  I can hold on to it for now if nobody minds."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Osric took a few moments worth of rest once the fight was over- a few deep breaths, some time to readjust the heavy weight of his armor, and a dash of water from the skin in his pack.  The fight had been over in mere moments, but somehow it seemed far longer- odd how a real battle seemed so much different than even the most realistic training.

He gave the dragonshield's corpse a hearty extra kick, and only then noticed the quality of the blade that it carried.  "Anyone who wants a sword, this looks like a fine one," he called out, as the searching drew to a close.  "If we can find a trail, we ought to push on- somebody will miss these critters before long.  We did good not lettin' any of 'em get clear- any of you sharpshooters might want to work the same next time.  No sense lettin' 'em know how many we are..."

OOC: Spend another surge (HP to 27, 9 surges left) and a short rest.  I'm willing to continue now, if we can find a trail.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 21, 2008)

The trail continues past the clearing, Immeral says after a quick scouting forray.  It still appears to be heading in the right direction.  He stands at the edge of the clearing, looking into the depths of the forest without any sign of actually seeing anything.  I fear the search is leading me away from my home.  I can not protect the entire forest, and feel that I should be returning to the area I have been patrolling.  I can guide you to the hills, or I can guide you back to the village, but I will be leaving your company after whichever you choose.

OOC: the sword has no special rules, it's just not old and rusty the way you would expect from kobolds, and it is the work of Ander.
And while I'm thinking about it, that encounter was worth 135 xp each, added to the 25 each from the skill challenge and the 100 each from the beetle battle, you're up to 260.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 21, 2008)

Penance takes a look at the sword. While not trained in it's use, he often thought about learning the art of swordplay. Then he sees Ander's sign. "Have you seen the symbol? It is Ander's work. And I thought all his old swords were tribiute to the dragon. Perhaps these creatures worked for it." Penance says.

----

After hearing Immeral's words, he thanks him for his help. He understands the elf's reasons, but is sorry to loose such an able companion.

[sblock=ooc]
Penance hasn't use his AP and daily and has still nearly half of his healing surges. No problem with pressing on.

----

What about the combination with the other group?

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Penance
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 18    Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 22 / 22 *Bloodied*: 11
*Healing Surge*: 5 *Surges per day*: 3/7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Divine Glow, Healing Word 2/2, Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune, Turn Undead)
*Daily Powers*: Guardian of Faith
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 21, 2008)

Valamir nods.  "Perhaps we should go back home then.  We can let the elders know what happened.  Surely if the kobolds are working for the dragon, and the dragon wants to start preying on the townfolk, things are more complicated."

Looking towards the elf, Valamir speaks his mind.  "Thank you for your help, but if you are feeling uneasy about continuing, we should probably head back to town."

[sblock=ooc]I propose we go back, talk to the leaders, possibly join up with the other group, and then come back for the kobold lair.  No extended rest.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 22, 2008)

"Let's head back to town then," Osric rumbled- though his angry glare still faced the direction that the kobolds had (presumably) come from.  "I don't know how well we'll do without your keen eye for a trail, and your steady hand with a bow," he said to Immeral.  Then, to Penance, he added "I saw the symbol- old man ain't made a blade in ten years or so, dragon or not, far as I know.  Maybe these little critters dug up somebody's grave goods- I'd hate to think all our tribute-paying is going to waste, and the dragon is givin' stuff to these little beasts.  Do we want to drag some of 'em back with us, let the folks back in town see we weren't just telling tales?"


----------



## Graf (Sep 22, 2008)

Mirna's been standing off somewhat sheepishly, she seems to have been looking at the back of Valamir's head, where her magic missile vaporized several locks of hair.

Mirna has been hovering around Valamir staring as he examines the wand.


EvolutionKB said:


> Pulling the wand out to let the tiefling see, Valamir speaks.  "I found this wand.  It seems to increase the effectiveness of attacks that target the mind.  I can hold on to it for now if nobody minds."



No no. Of course. You should have it. She smooths her pseudo-robe down and smiles brightly.

I everyone knows I don't know any real magic; I wouldn't have the faintest idea what to do with it. 




Walking Dad said:


> Penance takes a look at the sword. While not trained in it's use, he often thought about learning the art of swordplay. Then he sees Ander's sign. "Have you seen the symbol? It is Ander's work. And I thought all his old swords were tribiute to the dragon. Perhaps these creatures worked for it." Penance says.



Mirna looks closely at the sword... fingering the symbol for a minute.



Walking Dad said:


> After hearing Immeral's words, he thanks him for his help. He understands the elf's reasons, but is sorry to loose such an able companion.



Mirna doesn't look like she understands the rangers decision at all and favors the elf with a sullen glower/pout.



EvolutionKB said:


> Valamir nods.  "Perhaps we should go back home then.  We can let the elders know what happened.  Surely if the kobolds are working for the dragon, and the dragon wants to start preying on the townfolk, things are more complicated."



If you think that's best... then...  Mirna looks around the faces of the group. Of course we should go back. That's the smart thing to do.... 

She looks a bit dejected as the group heads back to town.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 23, 2008)

Decision made, the party members gather themselves and begin the trek back to Evenfall.  It is uneventful, and Immeral guides them unerringly through the dense forest.  There is something different about them as they walk, however.  Only a few short hours ago they were mostly untested, and clearly knew each other only slightly.  Now they walk with confidence, almost swagger, and show signs of anticipating each others' movements. 

Eventually, they emerge onto the Forest Road, and find it undisturbed.  Even as they come within sight of Evenfall, all is as they left it.  A few interested villagers watch their approach, some even smile and wave to Osric or Penance.  Peace and comfort start to return to the adventurers, who hadn't noticed how tightly their nerves were wound until they started to relax.


----------



## Graf (Sep 24, 2008)

Mirna has made a half-hearted effort to pluck herbs and put them in a little bag. She follows a bit behind the others, obviously torn between walking with them and pretending that she just happens to be following behind them.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2008)

Penance hides his holy symbol beneath his clothes and walks home, looking for his parents. But before that, he asks the others, if they all want to meet later or tomorrow.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 24, 2008)

*Valamir*

Valamir walks alongside Osric.  When the sight of the town came into view, Valamir let his shoulders slump slightly, knowing they were not in danger any longer.  Looking to the sky, he says a silent prayer to Pelor, thanking him for the luck in the battles they faced.  Another prayer follows shortly thereafter, but this one was to the unseen beings that granted him his otherworldly powers.  "Let's speak with the elders first, then we'll see about getting the goods back here."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2008)

"I will quickly tell my parents, that I'm ok. Then I will come after you to the elders." Penance resonds to Valamir.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 27, 2008)

Penance finds his parents, working as usual.  They are pleased to see him, but seem concerned by the damaged state of his clothing and armor.  

The village is in a state of agitation, and Philian is not in his tower.  It doesn't take much effort to learn that there has been a disturbance at the home of one of the guards, a dragonborn named Sravress.  Everyone of any importance appears to be in the middle of sorting out what happened.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 27, 2008)

"Mom, dad, everything is fine with me. I will repair the clothes and armor, when I have time. But now I have to speak with the others to the elders. I will tell you more afterwards. Be back soon." Penance says to his parents, before he tries to follow the others.
[sblock=ooc]
What about the combination with the other group?

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Penance
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 18    Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 22 / 22 *Bloodied*: 11
*Healing Surge*: 5 *Surges per day*: 3/7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Divine Glow, Healing Word 2/2, Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune, Turn Undead)
*Daily Powers*: Guardian of Faith
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Sep 28, 2008)

Mirna goes to the tower and tries to leave some evidence that she's been around. A pot of boiling water, some hastily chopped herbs left out to dry before rushing to site of the excitement. 

_Ooc: sudden trip 'net contact will be erratic. Please npc_


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 28, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> What about the combination with the other group?
> 
> [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc] I'm working on it, but I don't want it to be to entirely ignore reality.  Renau1g's character might make contact, or I'll work it out another way. [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 28, 2008)

*Valamir*

Valamir walks up the crowd of people.  "What's going on?  Is somebody hurt?  Where is Phillian?" he asks one of the locals.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 28, 2008)

The people look at Valamir, as if weighing how much they should tell this unusual individual.

Sounds like a good place for a Streetwise check.


----------



## Graf (Sep 30, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]sorta back. can anybody roll or just EvoKB[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 30, 2008)

*Valamir*

[sblock=streetwise:  12]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1750821/[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 1, 2008)

Osric moved up beside Valamir, and scanned the crowd for any faces that might be helpful.  If the town guards were around, he wanted to report at least some of what they had seen out on the trail- and then he would have to find the merchant to see how he was doing...


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2008)

As Penance tries to reach the others, he got struck in the crowd...
[sblock=ooc]
Streetwise (1d20+2=12)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Penance
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 18    Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 22 / 22 *Bloodied*: 11
*Healing Surge*: 5 *Surges per day*: 3/7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Divine Glow, Healing Word 2/2, Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune, Turn Undead)
*Daily Powers*: Guardian of Faith
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 2, 2008)

Mirna, Valamir and Osric ask a few questions and discover that some sort of fight has taken place at the home of Skravress, a dragonborn member of the guard.  It takes little deduction to realize that Phillian will likely be there, dealing with the resultant mess.  Osric, at least, is aware that Skravress is well known for his temper and penchant for cruelty.

Penance is able to learn of the disturbance as well, and is only a few moments behind the others.

The scene, when you arrive, is one of organized chaos.  Several members of the guard are blocking traffic from approaching the house in question, although a sizeable congestion of passers-by is clogging the street.  In the opening of the fence surrounding Skravress' house stands Phillian, carefully studying the scene within.  Just outside the wall lie two wounded, chained individuals.  Osric recognizes Jaden, a young halfling who has expressed a desire to join the guard, and Mirna recognizes Galdr, a tiefling whose grandfather was banished a couple of years ago for practicing the arcane arts withing the town.  Skravress, barely restrained by two burly guardsmen, looms over the two prisoners, clearly ready to finish what his pets began.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 2, 2008)

*Valamir*

"Excuse me, pardon me..." Valamir says as he pushes his way to the front of the crowd.  He stands at the front of the crowd, arms crossed over his chest, staring at Phillian, waiting for the wizard to notice him.


----------



## Graf (Oct 2, 2008)

*Mirna *turns back to everyone. It's a good thing that you came to the tower first and that I knew where Phillian was. She gives them all a her best mix of pleading and threatening look (which consists of pushing out her bottom lip and pushing her brows together in a scowl -- her attitude makes it clear that she thinks this is a "serious face").

*Mirna *makes to slide past the guards and up to *Phillian*. If they try to block her she makes a casual gesture to the motley troop behind her. They're reporting to Phillian, she says, "It's urgent."

[sblock=ooc]Since that's all technically true I'm hoping this will be a diplomacy check +5 (not a bluff check +0).[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 3, 2008)

The guards start to push Mirna and company back from the fence, but as they recognize Philian's ward they realize the difficulty of their situation.  The pause to look at each other briefly, as if considering her words.

[sblock=ooc] Go ahead and make the diplomacy check [/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Oct 3, 2008)

Well... Fine! *Mirna *flounces in a most diplomatic manner. [Diplo4+5=9]

[sblock=OOC]Some rolls aren't going to cut the mustard. May as well have her do something interesting, or at least mildly amusing.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 3, 2008)

"She is right, we have urgent news. Let us pass, please. We all work for the good of our village." Penance explains the guards in a firm but friendly voice.

[sblock=ooc]
Diplomacy (1d20+2=18)
[sblock=Mini stat block]
Penance
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 18    Low-light Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 11 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 22 / 22 *Bloodied*: 11
*Healing Surge*: 5 *Surges per day*: 3/7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Divine Glow, Healing Word 2/2, Channel Divinity (Divine Fortune, Turn Undead)
*Daily Powers*: Guardian of Faith
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 3, 2008)

*Valamir*

Valamr arrogantly brushes away the arms of the guards. "Yes, yes, do you remember the merchant that was wounded? We were sent to find the cause of his troubles. And find them we did. Kobolds, lots of them, with fiery beetles as well. We need to talk to Phillian about getting some help retrieving the merchant's formerly lost goods...That's right we found them...now please step aside."

[sblock=diplomacy: 19]You can take Penance's roll as an aid another to make it 21 if you want.    http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1754533/       [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 3, 2008)

The guards glower at Mirna, but listen to Penance and Valamir.  Looking at each other again, they seem to reach a conclusion.  He'll want to hear about it, no doubt, but now's not the time.  Sravress' house was just robbed, so we're all a bit busy.  Move along, and I'm sure Philian will talk to you when he's ready.

[sblock=ooc] Sorry, not going to take a roll with a known result and change it to aid other.  That's the kind of thing you need to declare before rolling, and then put into the notes section. [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 3, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]No problem.    There should have been a  after that, but stupid formatting wouldn't allow me to do it without splitting it up into different spoiler blocks, so I omitted it.  Sorry![/sblock]


----------

